# Nuova e ... tradita



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Buona sera a tutti. Sono nuova e sono qui perché 3 anni fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Il peggior tradimento che può capitare. Potete immaginare... Dopo non c’è stato un minimo di pentimento, niente.... Voleva farmi credere che queste cose succedono alle persone moderne e che io sono antiquata. In tutti questi anni di matrimonio io non l’avevo mai tradito. Vi posso confermare che un tradimento distrugge una coppia; niente è più come prima. Ci sono anche i bambini di mezzo...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti. Sono nuova e sono qui perché 3 anni fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Il peggior tradimento che può capitare. Potete immaginare... Dopo non c’è stato un minimo di pentimento, niente.... Voleva farmi credere che queste cose succedono alle persone moderne e che io sono antiquata. In tutti questi anni di matrimonio io non l’avevo mai tradito. Vi posso confermare che un tradimento distrugge una coppia; niente è più come prima. Ci sono anche i bambini di mezzo...


ciao lara, 
benvenuta 

ora la situazione tra di voi come e'?


----------



## Outdider (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti. Sono nuova e sono qui perché 3 anni fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Il peggior tradimento che può capitare. Potete immaginare... Dopo non c’è stato un minimo di pentimento, niente.... Voleva farmi credere che queste cose succedono alle persone moderne e che io sono antiquata. In tutti questi anni di matrimonio io non l’avevo mai tradito. Vi posso confermare che un tradimento distrugge una coppia; niente è più come prima. Ci sono anche i bambini di mezzo...


Ciao, concordo con te...il tradimento è una bastardata.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti. Sono nuova e sono qui perché 3 anni fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Il peggior tradimento che può capitare. Potete immaginare... Dopo non c’è stato un minimo di pentimento, niente.... Voleva farmi credere che queste cose succedono alle persone moderne e che io sono antiquata. In tutti questi anni di matrimonio io non l’avevo mai tradito. Vi posso confermare che un tradimento distrugge una coppia; niente è più come prima. Ci sono anche i bambini di mezzo...


ciao lara, 
benvenuta 

ora la situazione tra di voi come e'?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il peggior tradimento che può capitare. Potete immaginare...


Con un uomo?


----------



## Annina123 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con un uomo?


La sorella?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> La sorella?


 dove hai letto sorella?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Febbraio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Voleva farmi credere che queste cose succedono alle persone moderne e che io sono antiquata..


Che tu ci creda o non ci creda, tradimento o non tradimento.. ho idea che hai sposato un bel biscaro


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> La sorella?


Ipotesi valida


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Escort...


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

La situazione tra di noi è pesante. Non c’e più affetto, non c’e più rispetto. Da parte sua non sono mai state

Potete immaginare come mi sono sentita quando l’avevo scoperto.... mi sono messa in discussione, la mia autostima è precipitata sotto terra. Ma poi ho capito che non avevo colpe, che non mi meritavo questo perché avevo fatto del mio meglio. Sono sempre stata fedele e disponibile, mai un mal di testa, ho sempre apprezzato e usato una lingerie di buon gusto, mai volgare, ma molto invitante, sono parecchio più giovane di mio “marito” e considerata da altri carina. Niente sovrappeso e buon carattere fino alla scoperta. Dopo la scoperta il buon carattere è andato in fumo

Inoltre... non vorrei mancare di modestia ma lui ( lo vedo solo adesso ovviamente, prima lo vedevo con altri occhi) non è neanche un bel uomo. A distanza di anni dalla scoperta posso dire che anche il mio orgoglio è rimasto ferito. All’inizio invece c’era solo un immenso dolore per un amore che stava morendo ( il mio). Perché il suo non c’è mai stato.

E credetemi .... prima di capire che non è colpa mia ci ho messo un po’. Ci ho messo un po’ per riacquistare la mia autostima che è andata in frantumi. Ma l’amore non c’è più. Andare con le donne a pagamento per lui era la normalità anche prima, è così che ha scoperto la sessualità e così ha fatto anche prima di conoscermi. Adesso lo so, prima non lo sapevo, avrei potuto capirlo se non fossi troppo ingenua oppure se fossi stata più attenta. Per lui è una malattia, una dipendenza.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ipotesi valida


Col fratello (suo)...…"il peggior tradimento".....


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Età,anni di matrimonio,età dei figli , lavoro (se di tutti e due), consistenze economiche, casa di proprietà o in affitto.....
Circostanze del tradimento, motivo del triennio di aspettativa e motivazioni di voi due nel proseguire; eventuale permanenza nel tradimento di tuo marito,e con chi.

Compilare negli appositi spazi.....

Scusa eh! Ma facci sapere qualcosa di più...


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Età,anni di matrimonio,età dei figli , lavoro (se di tutti e due), consistenze economiche, casa di proprietà o in affitto.....
> Circostanze del tradimento, motivo del triennio di aspettativa e motivazioni di voi due nel proseguire; eventuale permanenza nel tradimento di tuo marito,e con chi.
> 
> Compilare negli appositi spazi.....
> ...


Stany ... sei un dipendente comunale ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Col fratello (suo)...…"il peggior tradimento".....


In effetti mescola le due cose :rotfl:


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Il tradimento con donne a pagamento, escort


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In effetti mescola le due cose :rotfl:


Aspettate le buone(?) nuove.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

*Nuova e tradita*

Mi ha tradita con escort.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita con escort.


Capisco lo “schifo”


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita con escort.


Si vede che non gliela davi come lui voleva. Solo sesso che sarà mai. Dai che qui il problema di molti è l’ammore.


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E credetemi .... prima di capire che non è colpa mia ci ho messo un po’. Ci ho messo un po’ per riacquistare la mia autostima che è andata in frantumi. Ma l’amore non c’è più. Andare con le donne a pagamento per lui era la normalità anche prima, è così che ha scoperto la sessualità e così ha fatto anche prima di conoscermi. Adesso lo so, prima non lo sapevo, avrei potuto capirlo se non fossi troppo ingenua oppure se fossi stata più attenta. Per lui è una malattia, una dipendenza.


...non c'è più amore, stima, affetto.......cosa aspetti a cambiare aria?


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...non c'è più amore, stima, affetto.......cosa aspetti a cambiare aria?


I figli


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita con escort.


Perché dici che è il peggior tradimento?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E credetemi .... prima di capire che non è colpa mia ci ho messo un po’. Ci ho messo un po’ per riacquistare la mia autostima che è andata in frantumi. Ma l’amore non c’è più. Andare con le donne a pagamento per lui era la normalità anche prima, è così che ha scoperto la sessualità e così ha fatto anche prima di conoscermi. Adesso lo so, prima non lo sapevo, avrei potuto capirlo se non fossi troppo ingenua oppure se fossi stata più attenta. Per lui è una malattia, una dipendenza.


quando fai sesso con lui fatti pagare. 
Così la tua autostima risale.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando fai sesso con lui fatti pagare.
> Così la tua autostima risale.


Eeeela madonna


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita con escort.


Perché dici che è la peggio?


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché dici che è la peggio?


Ha dipendenza non è una tantum


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ha dipendenza non è una tantum


Lo leggo adesso.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Non faccio più sesso con lui


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Mi cerca , ma rifiuto categoricamente.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo leggo adesso.


Ma fosse anche una tantum 
Mi spieghi il senso di andare a pagamento? Devi svuotare le palle? Si può stare con uno che paga per svuotarsi le palle? 
Peggio mi sento se addirittura è patologico


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Escort...


Non è la peggiore; è la "migliore". Stante che non richieda coinvolgimento mentale ,lavorio di preparazione e sottrazione di tempo e risorse per la relazione,se non il corrispettivo per la prestazione. Ci sarà un motivo per cui uno vada a puttane....


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La situazione tra di noi è pesante. Non c’e più affetto, non c’e più rispetto. Da parte sua non sono mai state
> 
> Potete immaginare come mi sono sentita quando l’avevo scoperto.... mi sono messa in discussione, la mia autostima è precipitata sotto terra. Ma poi ho capito che non avevo colpe, che non mi meritavo questo perché avevo fatto del mio meglio. Sono sempre stata fedele e disponibile, mai un mal di testa, ho sempre apprezzato e usato una lingerie di buon gusto, mai volgare, ma molto invitante, sono parecchio più giovane di mio “marito” e considerata da altri carina. Niente sovrappeso e buon carattere fino alla scoperta. Dopo la scoperta il buon carattere è andato in fumo
> 
> ...


Per questo scritto sopra e perché mi riesce impossibile toccare e lasciarmi toccare da un uomo che va con le escort.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stany ... sei un dipendente comunale ?


Scusa, non avevo letto la tua integrazione precedente...eh..eh..eh..


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando fai sesso con lui fatti pagare.
> Così la tua autostima risale.


Questa te la potevi risparmiare!


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi cerca , ma rifiuto categoricamente.


Puoi spiegare perché?


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per questo scritto sopra e perché mi riesce impossibile toccare e lasciarmi toccare da un uomo che va con le escort.


E se fosse la vicina di casa,la tua amica, oppure una collega di lavoro? Sarebbe anche peggio per quanto riguarda la mancanza di rispetto......Escort -30, amica ,collega,conoscente comune: -100.......


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fatti pagare.





stany ha detto:


> potevi risparmiare!


Ragazzi troviamoci d'accordo :rotfl:


----------



## insane (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita con escort.


Ciao e benvenuta. Non so, dal mio punto di vista andare a pagamento, e quindi idealmente senza alcun coinvolgimento sentimentale, e' molto meno grave di un tradimento col contorno di farfalle nello stomaco ecc..

E' sicuramente un comportamento deplorevole, ma almeno renditi conto e' stato un puro sfogo meccanico.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per questo scritto sopra e perché mi riesce impossibile toccare e lasciarmi toccare da un uomo che va con le escort.


Per me é più che comprensibile


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma fosse anche una tantum
> Mi spieghi il senso di andare a pagamento? Devi svuotare le palle? Si può stare con uno che paga per svuotarsi le palle?
> Peggio mi sento se addirittura è patologico


Ne parlai a suo tempo con chi conosce gente che ci va.
Ti porto un esempio che secondo me fa comprendere le ragioni meglio delle spiegazioni.
Io ho fatto in passato da dilettante qualche servizio fotografico ai matrimoni di conoscenti.
Garantivo un determinato risultato "da dillettante", decente e sicuramente meglio degli amici che facevano foto con macchinette o in tempi recenti, con cellulari. Nulla però che potesse competere con i risultati garantiti da un professionista.
Chi va con escort sceglie la ragazza sulla base di quello che lei è capace di dare nella maniera più competente durante il rapporto sessuale la cui funzione è soddisfare totalmente il cliente. Non sono "svuotapalle", non è la quantità che conta, ma la qualità. E la varietà.
Ci sono anche "escort" per donne e sono uomini di un certo livello e capacità.
Sempre che l'uso del termine escort da parte della nostra sia stato corretto.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La situazione tra di noi è pesante. Non c’e più affetto, non c’e più rispetto. Da parte sua non sono mai state
> 
> Potete immaginare come mi sono sentita quando l’avevo scoperto.... mi sono messa in discussione, la mia autostima è precipitata sotto terra. Ma poi ho capito che non avevo colpe, che non mi meritavo questo perché avevo fatto del mio meglio*. Sono sempre stata fedele e disponibile, mai un mal di testa, ho sempre apprezzato e usato una lingerie di buon gusto, mai volgare, ma molto invitante, sono parecchio più giovane di mio “marito” e considerata da altri carina. Niente sovrappeso e buon carattere fino alla scoperta*. Dopo la scoperta il buon carattere è andato in fumo
> 
> ...


L'ho sempre detto io che chi ha il pane non ha i denti...e viceversa...


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma fosse anche una tantum
> Mi spieghi il senso di andare a pagamento? Devi svuotare le palle? Si può stare con uno che paga per svuotarsi le palle?
> Peggio mi sento se addirittura è patologico


Anch’io non capisco.

Immagino che per molti però non sia il “bisogno” di scopare, ma l’eccitante stia proprio nel pagare un servizio. Il sesso mercenario. Comprarlo.

Non in termini svilenti, da sfigato perché gratis non ti filerebbe nessuna... non è perché ti vuoi svuotare le palle (la moglie a casa ci sta), ma proprio perché ti eccita.

Ad alcuni eccita essere sculacciati, ad altri sentirsi potenti tramite il denaro.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Comunque se ritieni che non ti abbia mai amata, ed ora sei sicura di non amarlo, c'è poco da fare e, nessun consiglio o parere esterno può servirti a riflettere,se non i figli o la mancanza di indipendenza economica: queste sono le condizioni,o meglio i condizionamenti che ti indicano la via. Poi scrivere qui e parlare con altri può servire comunque ad affrontare il tempo che hai davanti,prima di poter prendere l'unica decisone degna per te. A meno di un miracolo .
Sai la situazione è un poco come la mia; solo che io sono il tradito e,"per fortuna" sono ancora attratto da mia moglie,anche se zero sesso.Quando non ci sono più speranze , o gratificazioni a stare accanto a qualcuno, anche solo per il fatto di essere sicuri che sia peggio distaccarsene,allora, diventa dura e frustrante.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ne parlai a suo tempo con chi conosce gente che ci va.
> Ti porto un esempio che secondo me fa comprendere le ragioni meglio delle spiegazioni.
> Io ho fatto in passato da dilettante qualche servizio fotografico ai matrimoni di conoscenti.
> Garantivo un determinato risultato "da dillettante", decente e sicuramente meglio degli amici che facevano foto con macchinette o in tempi recenti, con cellulari. Nulla però che potesse competere con i risultati garantiti da un professionista.
> ...


Danny....senza offesa : è aberrante. Scrivi che la professionista scopa sicuramente meglio di una moglie (tra l'altro giovane,curata, amante della lingerie ecc.ecc....) . Io mi immagino le professioniste del sesso sdraiate a pancia in su, gambe aperte che si limano le unghie mentre pronunciano le stesse parole che usano con tutti quanti sperando non duri piu' dei canonici 4 minuti. E questo è meglio ? piu' professionale ?  bo'


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Immagino che per molti però non sia il “bisogno” di scopare, ma l’eccitante stia proprio nel pagare un servizio. Il sesso mercenario. Comprarlo.
> 
> Non in termini svilenti, da sfigato perché gratis non ti filerebbe nessuna... non è perché ti vuoi svuotare le palle (la moglie a casa ci sta), ma proprio perché ti eccita.
> 
> .


Ci vorrebbe la testimonianza di qualcuno che ci va o ci è andato

Peccato che qui siamo tutti bravi


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me é più che comprensibile


Ma vaaaaa....


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Eeeela madonna





stany ha detto:


> Questa te la potevi risparmiare!


pensateci un attimo, cosa lo può lasciare di stucco.

Lui paga questo vizio con i soldi della famiglia. 
Trova eccitante  il sesso con sconosciute esperte o prova piacere a pagare le prestazioni?

Non guardarla come una frase fuori luogo [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION] , ma una provocazione a lui.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Danny....senza offesa : è aberrante. Scrivi che la professionista scopa sicuramente meglio di una moglie (tra l'altro giovane,curata, amante della lingerie ecc.ecc....) . Io mi immagino le professioniste del sesso sdraiate a pancia in su, gambe aperte che si limano le unghie mentre pronunciano le stesse parole che usano con tutti quanti sperando non duri piu' dei canonici 4 minuti. E questo è meglio ? piu' professionale ?  bo'


Dipende....non sono tutte uguali. Anche lì c'è un coinvolgimento: non sono mica macchine .Il deprecabile è  dover essere costrette a prostituirsi, così come avvalersi di tali servizi ,perché non si riesce ad instaurare un rapporto interpersonale normale che, soprattutto in clandestinità, richiede impegno tempo ,energie,che spesso in un menage matrimoniale sono evaporate e non consentono di essere accattivanti per altri,posto che il carattere in origine fosse più estroverso. Chi vive male il matrimonio difficilmente è in grado di fare leva sulla propria autostima; tant'è che chi ha successo nella coppia viene invidiato ed ambito anche all'esterno. Non per dire che solo gli sfigati vanno a puttane ,eh! Poi,la variabile è riferita al livello oggettivo di avvenenza di chi offre (più o meno liberamente il proprio corpo,ma questo è un altro discorso) i propri servizi; se sono una donna ancora piacente che a cinquant'anni si trova accanto un marito flaccido, svogliato, disinteressato, allora ,mi sentirò autorizzata a svagarmi a pagamento con un trentenne palestrato ed abbronzato ,senza coinvolgimento emotivo, e senza quindi implicazioni difficili da gestire che potrebbero destabilizzare un matrimonio che, a questo punto è basato su tutto fuorché l'attrazione e l'amore , quindi.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Danny....senza offesa : è aberrante. Scrivi che la professionista scopa sicuramente meglio di una moglie (tra l'altro giovane,curata, amante della lingerie ecc.ecc....) . Io mi immagino le professioniste del sesso sdraiate a pancia in su, gambe aperte che si limano le unghie mentre pronunciano le stesse parole che usano con tutti quanti sperando non duri piu' dei canonici 4 minuti. E questo è meglio ? piu' professionale ?  bo'


Non lo so. Non è un mio pensiero.
Per quanto mi riguardo ho un'altra visione del sesso, ma non ho alcuna intenzione di giudicare chi ce l'ha diversa dalla mia.
Qualcuno/a lo trova divertente, quindi avrà le sue ragioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per questo scritto sopra e perché mi riesce impossibile toccare e lasciarmi toccare da un uomo che va con le escort.


non hai mai avuto sentore, di questa sua abitudine. Come lo hai scoperto


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ragazzi troviamoci d'accordo :rotfl:


le provocazioni non sono mai colte nel verso giusto


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Dipende....non sono tutte uguali. Anche lì c'è un coinvolgimento: non sono mica macchine .*Il deprecabile è  dover essere costrette a prostituirsi*, .


Non stiamo parlando di prostitute al soldo della mafia per strada.
Non c'è costrizione. I compensi in gioco sono impensabili per qualsiasi altro mestiere.
C'è amoralità, da ambo le parti, eventualmente. Un uso dichiarato dell'altro funzionale ai propri obiettivi, ludici o economici.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch’io non capisco.
> 
> Immagino che per molti però non sia il “bisogno” di scopare, ma l’eccitante stia proprio nel pagare un servizio. Il sesso mercenario. Comprarlo.
> 
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma fosse anche una tantum
> Mi spieghi il senso di andare a pagamento? Devi svuotare le palle? Si può stare con uno che paga per svuotarsi le palle?
> Peggio mi sento se addirittura è patologico


Odio spiegare l'ovvio ma faccio questo sforzo. 
Con i soldi compri quello che vuoi sia in termini di bellezza sia in termini di prestazione.
Dipende quanto puoi spendere.
Più è bella, più cose "simpatiche" ti fa, più ti ecciti e più è appagante.
Alcuni poi ci prendono il vizio, fino a rovinarsi economicamente: avete mai sentito l'espressione "si è speso tutto in puttane"?


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Odio spiegare l'ovvio ma faccio questo sforzo.
> Con i soldi compri quello che vuoi sia in termini di bellezza sia in termini di prestazione.
> Dipende quanto puoi spendere.
> *Più è bella, più cose "simpatiche" ti fa, più ti ecciti e più è appagante.
> *Alcuni poi ci prendono il vizio, fino a rovinarsi economicamente: avete mai sentito l'espressione "si è speso tutto in puttane"?


Sì.
Tra l'altro, non si pensi che la cosa riguardi persone sfigate.
Nel mio post precedente mi riferivo a giovani trentenni, tutti fidanzati, brillanti ed economicamente indipendenti.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe la testimonianza di qualcuno che ci va o ci è andato
> 
> Peccato che qui siamo tutti bravi


Stante il fatto che chi vi va, forse, si concentra sul soggetto del proprio desiderio e,quindi, la persona che si offre a pagamento diventa un surrogato di chi amiamo o dello stereotipo di persona cui ambiamo sessualmente.
Un fatto è la sveltina in auto ,sotto il viadotto della tangenziale senza nemmeno poter  valutare chi  si ha 
di fronte  in modo compiuto,altro ,farlo in modo 'rilassato"  valutand
o il soggetto con cui si vuole evadere, soddisfacendo i propri gusti, così come si fa sempre per tutto.Si capisce che sia meno squallido (parlo per maschi e femmine), così come una moglie alla ricerca di un Escort oppure di un amante, lo faccia con gli stessi criteri, senza concedersi al primo che incontra (nel caso dell'"accompagnatore" palestrato, dovrà pure pagarlo, però!).
Si vedano i casini della filmografia di Brass ,che fanno capire molto bene quale tipo si rapporto di potesse instaurare tra cliente e meretrice che,almeno da parte del primo prevedeva o poteva , un rapporto d'affezione quasi esclusiva; ma questi sono gli aspetti "romantici" di chi fruiva (o fruisce) della prostituzione (maschile e femminile).


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti. Sono nuova e sono qui perché 3 anni fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. *Il peggior tradimento che può capitare*. Potete immaginare... Dopo non c’è stato un minimo di pentimento, niente.... Voleva farmi credere che queste cose succedono alle persone moderne e che io sono antiquata. In tutti questi anni di matrimonio io non l’avevo mai tradito. Vi posso confermare che un tradimento distrugge una coppia; niente è più come prima. Ci sono anche i bambini di mezzo...


Oddio. Sono più o meno tutti uguali.
Almeno tuo marito non ha provato ad intortarti con pentimento o frasi di circostanza più false che altro. Perchè c'è anche chi sostiene di essere scivolato dentro un'altra o un altro per sbaglio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Tra l'altro, non si pensi che la cosa riguarda persone sfigate.
> Nel mio post precedente mi riferivo a giovani trentenni, tutti fidanzati, brillanti ed economicamente indipendenti.


Si, infatti: come dici tu, non pensiamo alla prostituzione per strada. Ci sono ormai situazioni fortemente attrattive per chi se lo può permettere o è disposto a "distogliere" denaro da cose più importanti.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Marzo 2018)

Poichè io rientro tra quelli che come dice Blaise con sommo diprezzo, naviga dala parti dell'"l'ammore" e della passione, l'idea di fare sesso con una che adempie ad una prestazione contrattuale con lo stesso trasporto emotivo con cui il casellante di Autostrade per l'Italia ti da il resto, mi risulta incomprensibile, seriamente. Non sono neppure contrario in linea di principio, è che proprio non ne capisco il senso.
Sfogare? Ma non è meglio una sega? Boh


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sfogare? Ma non è meglio una sega? Boh


eh non esagerare! Meglio no di certo. Anche solo per le risate e le chiaccherate post sesso la condivisione è decisamente meglio.


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Poichè io rientro tra quelli che come dice Blaise con sommo diprezzo, naviga dala parti dell'"l'ammore" e della passione, l'idea di fare sesso con una che adempie ad una prestazione contrattuale con lo stesso trasporto emotivo con cui il casellante di Autostrade per l'Italia ti da il resto, mi risulta incomprensibile, seriamente. Non sono neppure contrario in linea di principio, è che proprio non ne capisco il senso.
> Sfogare? Ma non è meglio una sega? Boh


ci sono persone abituate a comprare tutto, compreso l'amore dei figli attraverso i regali ed i viaggi e le paghette che paiono stipendi veri.     che queste persone trovino normale pagare per una scopata rientra nel mondo in cui vivono.

ci sono persone che senza i soldi non potrebbero mai riuscire ad avere una donna, per incapacità soprattutto mentali.

e ci sono persone che, come si usava un tempo, devono fare pratica e le brave ragazze i pompini non li fanno, perchè con quella bocca devono baciare i bambini alla sera.

ci sono tanti motivi, non tutti buoni, anzi quasi nessuno.    l'unica novità è che da una trentina d'anni a questa parte, anche le donne pagano gli uomini.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ne parlai a suo tempo con chi conosce gente che ci va.
> Ti porto un esempio che secondo me fa comprendere le ragioni meglio delle spiegazioni.
> Io ho fatto in passato da dilettante qualche servizio fotografico ai matrimoni di conoscenti.
> Garantivo un determinato risultato "da dillettante", decente e sicuramente meglio degli amici che facevano foto con macchinette o in tempi recenti, con cellulari. Nulla però che potesse competere con i risultati garantiti da un professionista.
> ...


Intendevo dire che scopare tanto per scopare con una sconosciuta che per altro scopa con te perchè la paghi sarebbe per me il tradimento più grave. Capisco il suo non riuscire più a fare sesso con lui
ma anche scopare con una sconosciuta con cui non hai alcun tipo di rapporto mi farebbe scattare questa avversione


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Odio spiegare l'ovvio ma faccio questo sforzo.
> Con i soldi compri quello che vuoi sia in termini di bellezza sia in termini di prestazione.
> Dipende quanto puoi spendere.
> Più è bella, più cose "simpatiche" ti fa, più ti ecciti e più è appagante.
> Alcuni poi ci prendono il vizio, fino a rovinarsi economicamente: avete mai sentito l'espressione "si è speso tutto in puttane"?


Ma guarda che questo è chiaro
Posso davanti alla scoperta che mio marito faccia sesso di questo tipo, che sia a pagamento o con estranee avere schifo a farmi toccare?


----------



## spleen (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ne parlai a suo tempo con chi conosce gente che ci va.
> Ti porto un esempio che secondo me fa comprendere le ragioni meglio delle spiegazioni.
> Io ho fatto in passato da dilettante qualche servizio fotografico ai matrimoni di conoscenti.
> Garantivo un determinato risultato "da dillettante", decente e sicuramente meglio degli amici che facevano foto con macchinette o in tempi recenti, con cellulari. Nulla però che potesse competere con i risultati garantiti da un professionista.
> ...


Sono antico, per me la qualità si misura sul grado di coinvolgimento sentimentale col parthner.
Per cui personalmente preferirei mille volte fare all' amore con una persona che amo della quale mi piacciono anche i difetti e della quale mi eccita il modo di fare, che una perfetta illustre sconosciuta.
NB. Ci sono fotografi sedicenti professionisti che fanno dei servizi peggio di un cane.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono persone abituate a comprare tutto, compreso l'amore dei figli attraverso i regali ed i viaggi e le paghette che paiono stipendi veri.     che queste persone trovino normale pagare per una scopata rientra nel mondo in cui vivono.
> 
> ci sono persone che senza i soldi non potrebbero mai riuscire ad avere una donna, per incapacità soprattutto mentali.
> 
> ...


Mi piace quello che hai scritto, come lo hai scritto ed anche che tu lo abbia scritto.


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che questo è chiaro
> Posso davanti alla scoperta che mio marito faccia sesso di questo tipo, che sia a pagamento o con estranee avere schifo a farmi toccare?


Io non lo so come reagirei e se reagirei diversamente.
Certo farei fatica a concepirlo e mi incazzerei. 

Ma il tradimento emotivo mi farebbe soffrire di più.

Diciamo che, se cerco di immaginarmi nella situazione, il tradimento con una escort mi farebbe scadere lui in modo molto più grave... ma sapere di condivisioni, innamoramento ecc... beh.... annienterebbe me.

Se devo scegliere, sacrifico lui


----------



## spleen (1 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Poichè io rientro tra quelli che come dice Blaise con sommo diprezzo, naviga dala parti dell'"l'ammore" e della passione, l'idea di fare sesso con una che adempie ad una prestazione contrattuale con lo stesso trasporto emotivo con cui il casellante di Autostrade per l'Italia ti da il resto, mi risulta incomprensibile, seriamente. Non sono neppure contrario in linea di principio, è che proprio non ne capisco il senso.
> Sfogare? Ma non è meglio una sega? Boh


Condivido la riflessione.
Aggiungo che dietro quella parola "sfogare" si cela un giudizio. Il giudicare gli uomini come un branco di animali incapaci di controllarsi e di canalizzare le proprie esigenze. Non a caso fino a qualche tempo fa, la linea di difesa degli stupratori processati era la reazione a chissà quale irresistibile provocazione.
Se uno vuole andare a puttane per motivi suoi abbia il coraggio di ammettere che ha pensato, che ha deciso e messo in atto, per piacere suo. E smetta di nascondersi dietro la foglia di fico delle irresistibili tentazioni e delle intacitabili esigenze meccaniche.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che questo è chiaro
> Posso davanti alla scoperta che mio marito faccia sesso di questo tipo, che sia a pagamento o con estranee avere schifo a farmi toccare?


Questo si: rispondevo alla tua meraviglia sul perché un uomo potesse andare a prostitute...


----------



## insane (1 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oddio. Sono più o meno tutti uguali.
> Almeno tuo marito non ha provato ad intortarti con pentimento o frasi di circostanza più false che altro. Perchè c'è anche chi sostiene di essere scivolato dentro un'altra o un altro per sbaglio.


Mai successo?


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita con escort.


Con una Tedesca?
Che schifo


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non lo so come reagirei e se reagirei diversamente.
> Certo farei fatica a concepirlo e mi incazzerei.
> 
> Ma il tradimento emotivo mi farebbe soffrire di più.
> ...


Non darlo per scontato..

Ci sono uomini che con "individui" escort stabiliscono una vera e propria "relazione"

Pagando, certo.. ma stabiliscono una relazione

E vanno spesso da "quella" è spesso gli fanno regalini o le vanno a prendere all'aeroporto

Non inganni il fatto che è una "escort"

Chi conosce un pizzico di questi mondi, sa che è pratica diffusa


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che questo è chiaro
> Posso davanti alla scoperta che mio marito faccia sesso di questo tipo, che sia a pagamento o con estranee *avere schifo a farmi toccare?*


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non darlo per scontato..
> 
> Ci sono uomini che con "individui" escort stabiliscono una vera e propria "relazione"
> 
> ...


Immagino.

questo per me rientra nel secondo caso.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Poichè io rientro tra quelli che come dice Blaise con sommo diprezzo, naviga dala parti dell'"l'ammore" e della passione, l'idea di fare sesso con una che adempie ad una prestazione contrattuale con lo stesso trasporto emotivo con cui il casellante di Autostrade per l'Italia ti da il resto, mi risulta incomprensibile, seriamente. Non sono neppure contrario in linea di principio, è che proprio non ne capisco il senso.
> Sfogare? Ma non è meglio una sega? Boh


Noooo non è disprezzo è puro masochismo.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono antico, per me la qualità si misura sul grado di coinvolgimento sentimentale col parthner.
> Per cui personalmente preferirei mille volte fare all' amore con una persona che amo della quale mi piacciono anche i difetti e della quale mi eccita il modo di fare, che una perfetta illustre sconosciuta.
> NB. Ci sono fotografi sedicenti professionisti che fanno dei servizi peggio di un cane.


Assolutamente d'accordo.
Fosse per me non esisterebbero neppure le sigarette,  la droga, la mafia, l'uso dell'aceto balsamico e del costume da bagno, ma devo prendere atto che vi sono persone che in queste attività, più o meno lecite, si ritrovano.
Sui fotografi sono assolutamente d'accordo, ma i migliori risultati in assoluto li forniscono comunque sempre i (migliori) professionisti.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Poichè io rientro tra quelli che come dice Blaise con sommo diprezzo, naviga dala parti dell'"l'ammore" e della passione, l'idea di fare sesso con una che adempie ad una prestazione contrattuale con lo stesso trasporto emotivo con cui il casellante di Autostrade per l'Italia ti da il resto, mi risulta incomprensibile, seriamente. Non sono neppure contrario in linea di principio, è che proprio non ne capisco il senso.
> Sfogare? Ma non è meglio una sega? Boh


Palmina ((la mano) ti fa risparmiare....
Se si pensa che magari la moglie l'ammolla al marito sol perché ha adocchiato una borsa di Borbonese, e non è desueto.....
Ma in un altro dibattito qua dentro si è ampiamente approfondito l'argomento della "prostituzione familiare".
Almeno con quella a pagamento sei sicuro fin dall'inizio che venga con te senza secondi fini.....


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido la riflessione.
> Aggiungo che dietro quella parola "sfogare" si cela un giudizio. Il giudicare gli uomini come un branco di animali incapaci di controllarsi e di canalizzare le proprie esigenze. Non a caso fino a qualche tempo fa, la linea di difesa degli stupratori processati era la reazione a chissà quale irresistibile provocazione.
> Se uno vuole andare a puttane per motivi suoi abbia il coraggio di ammettere che ha pensato, che ha deciso e messo in atto, per piacere suo. E smetta di nascondersi dietro la foglia di fico delle irresistibili tentazioni e delle intacitabili esigenze meccaniche.


Credo infatti che la parola sfogo sia sbagliata.
Per chi frequenta escort è la ricerca del piacere, egoistico e fine a se stesso, come bere un'ottima e costosa bottiglia di vino, il motivo.
Non do né ora né in altri post alcuna valutazione morale, ovviamente, sulla cosa.
E' come, per me, chiedermi se sono favorevole all'aborto: ho una mia opinione, la osservo, ma rispetto anche quella degli altri.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non lo so come reagirei e se reagirei diversamente.
> Certo farei fatica a concepirlo e mi incazzerei.
> 
> Ma il tradimento emotivo mi farebbe soffrire di più.
> ...


Brava!


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Immagino.
> 
> questo per me rientra nel secondo caso.


Hanno spesso un sacco di "amici"

Con i quali spesso pranzano o prendono serenamente un aperitivo

E molti sono i "loro più intimi confidenti" e pronti a scattare a seconda di quello che fanno nella vita, per riparare loro il tubo dell'acqua, o andare a Equitalia per contestare una cartella esattoriale

Chi pensa che chi va a escort è "esclusivamente" uno che va a cercare culi e tette ben fatti, è fuori strada, ma completamente fuori strada


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non lo so come reagirei e se reagirei diversamente.
> Certo farei fatica a concepirlo e mi incazzerei.
> 
> Ma il tradimento emotivo mi farebbe soffrire di più.
> ...


Beh, però qualche domanda su di te come "amante" (nel senso delle capacità amatorie) te la porresti...


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che questo è chiaro
> Posso davanti alla scoperta che mio marito faccia sesso di questo tipo, che sia a pagamento o con estranee avere schifo a farmi toccare?


Con l’ amica/O si? Tutti tranquilli.
Nocciolina!!!


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Con l’ amica/O si? Tutti tranquilli.
> Nocciolina!!!


Infatti....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La situazione tra di noi è pesante. Non c’e più affetto, non c’e più rispetto. Da parte sua non sono mai state
> 
> Potete immaginare come mi sono sentita quando l’avevo scoperto.... mi sono messa in discussione, la mia autostima è precipitata sotto terra. Ma poi ho capito che non avevo colpe, che non mi meritavo questo perché avevo fatto del mio meglio. Sono sempre stata fedele e disponibile, mai un mal di testa, ho sempre apprezzato e usato una lingerie di buon gusto, mai volgare, ma molto invitante, sono parecchio più giovane di mio “marito” e considerata da altri carina. Niente sovrappeso e buon carattere fino alla scoperta. Dopo la scoperta il buon carattere è andato in fumo
> 
> ...


Ti capisco.
È una cosa inaccettabile che fa interpretare in modo diverso anche tutta la relazione.
Io avrei chiuso in un nano secondo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non darlo per scontato..
> 
> Ci sono uomini che con "individui" escort stabiliscono una vera e propria "relazione"
> 
> ...


C’è chi organizza cene eleganti.


----------



## Martoriato (1 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch’io non capisco.
> 
> Immagino che per molti però non sia il “bisogno” di scopare, ma l’eccitante stia proprio nel pagare un servizio. Il sesso mercenario. Comprarlo.
> 
> ...


Non hai capito il servizio che offrono le manovali del coito...

E chi la vorrebbe una gratis quando ci sono le mignotte ? Per un semplice svuotamento di palle ti basta pagare e ottieni il servizio come vuoi tu,punto e basta. Nessun invito a cena,nessun soldo investito in regalini,niente messaggio e recite...ma vogliamo mettere. Lunga vita ai bordelli !!! 
Per carita' attualmente non sono un utilizzatore ma nei miei anni di gioventu' sono stato tante volte ad Amsterdam...
Se poi uno ci va spesso allora no,e' chiaro che e' malato. Ma una volta l'anno un pasto al buffet dopo che sei sempre abituato solo al primo o al secondo ci puo' stare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non hai capito il servizio che offrono le manovali del coito...
> 
> E chi la vorrebbe una gratis quando ci sono le mignotte ? Per un semplice svuotamento di palle ti basta pagare e ottieni il servizio come vuoi tu,punto e basta. Nessun invito a cena,nessun soldo investito in regalini,niente messaggio e recite...ma vogliamo mettere. Lunga vita ai bordelli !!!
> Per carita' attualmente non sono un utilizzatore ma nei miei anni di gioventu' sono stato tante volte ad Amsterdam...
> Se poi uno ci va spesso allora no,e' chiaro che e' malato. Ma una volta l'anno un pasto al buffet dopo che sei sempre abituato solo al primo o al secondo ci puo' stare.


Uno che dicesse una cosa del genere io lo mollerei in un nano secondo e non impegnerei tempo a spiegargli qualcosa che avrebbe dovuto capire da solo.


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è chi organizza cene eleganti.


pagate profumatamente :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non lo so come reagirei e se reagirei diversamente.
> Certo farei fatica a concepirlo e mi incazzerei.
> 
> Ma il tradimento emotivo mi farebbe soffrire di più.
> ...


Certo che fa soffrire di più ma non devasta totalmente la stima
Posso pensare che la persona che ho scelto per la vita si innamori di un'altra e ceda al tradimento, sia attratto da un'altra e ceda al tradimento, condivida cose e ceda al tradimento
Non posso pensare di aver scelto una persona che fa sesso con sconosciuti, se poi li paga ancora peggio.
E' la stima che perdo all'ostante l'aggravante.
E se perdo la stima non sopporto nemmeno più che mi sfiori


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Questo si: rispondevo alla tua meraviglia sul perché un uomo potesse andare a prostitute...


Se esistono le prostitute da sempre do per scontato che ci sia qualcuno che ci vada


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, però qualche domanda su di te come "amante" (nel senso delle capacità amatorie) te la porresti...


ma proprio zero
la mia autostima dovrebbe abbassarsi? Forse dovrebbe abbassarsi la tua che per una scopata paghi


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno che dicesse una cosa del genere io lo mollerei in un nano secondo e non impegnerei tempo a spiegargli qualcosa che avrebbe dovuto capire da solo.


Idem


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti. Sono nuova e sono qui perché 3 anni fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito.* Il peggior tradimento che può capitare. Potete immaginare*... Dopo non c’è stato un minimo di pentimento, niente.... Voleva farmi credere che queste cose succedono alle persone moderne e che io sono antiquata. In tutti questi anni di matrimonio io non l’avevo mai tradito. Vi posso confermare che un tradimento distrugge una coppia; niente è più come prima. Ci sono anche i bambini di mezzo...


...e infatti io, come altri, avevo immaginato uno scenario tra i peggiori: tradimento di anni, magari con l'amica del cuore o giù di lì.
Invece, cosa leggo? Che ti ha "tradita" con una escort! (L'ho messo fra virgolette perché a me non sembra neanche un tradimento, ma chiamiamolo pure così).
I problemi comunque ci sono e sono essenzialmente due:
1° se ci va spesso allora ha una dipendenza che ovviamente non è normale e non è sana
2° se sei convinta che non ti ama e che non ti abbia mai amata, allora il vero tradimento è questo e ci rifletterei molto.


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Anche io sul momento resterei male e'non mi farei toccare e sicuramente metterei in discussione tutto 
Ma sono più portata a pensare che si tratti di dipendenza che di non amore 
Certo né rimarrei disgustata ma meno di un tradimento con una conoscente / collega che sia portato avanti  per mesi alcuni addirittura per anni 
Il tradimento con implicazioni di sentimenti e' per me un tradimento più pesante che mette davvero a rischio anni di complicità 
Questo è il mio pensiero e comprendo che molti la pensino diversamente .


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e infatti io, come altri, avevo immaginato uno scenario tra i peggiori: tradimento di anni, magari con l'amica del cuore o giù di lì.
> Invece, cosa leggo? Che ti ha "tradita" con una escort! (L'ho messo fra virgolette perché a me non sembra neanche un tradimento, ma chiamiamolo pure così).
> I problemi comunque ci sono e sono essenzialmente due:
> 1° se ci va spesso allora ha una dipendenza che ovviamente non è normale e non è sana
> 2° se sei convinta che non ti ama e che non ti abbia mai amata, allora il vero tradimento è questo e ci rifletterei molto.


Oh...una femmina che ragiona come un maschio: che rarità!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare perché?


deve spiegarlo?

che.
schifo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> deve spiegarlo?
> 
> che.
> schifo.


Beh.. io lo schifo, quando lo provo, lo so spiegare benissimo...

Schifo per i soldi?
Perché son donnacce?
Perché hanno il culo troppo bello?
Perché...

Perché schifo?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Marzo 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta. Non so, dal mio punto di vista andare a pagamento, e quindi idealmente senza alcun coinvolgimento sentimentale, e' molto meno grave di un tradimento col contorno di farfalle nello stomaco ecc..
> 
> E' sicuramente un comportamento deplorevole, ma almeno renditi conto e' stato un puro sfogo meccanico.


Al contrario secondo me. Se tradisci perchè ti sei innamorato è forse più complicato gestire il dopo scoperta, ma se è andare a pagamento cosa c'è da ricostruire? Cosa può fare una donna il cui uomo la tradisce così? cosa deve pensare. Non gli bastavo? Non sono brava? E' una botta terribile per l'autostima, IMHO.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. io lo schifo, quando lo provo, lo so spiegare benissimo...
> 
> Schifo per i soldi?
> Perché son donnacce?
> ...


Perchè non è più l'uomo che amavi e di cui ti sei innamorata
Magari non è schifo ma totale improvvisa mancanza di desiderio


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè non è più l'uomo che amavi e di cui ti sei innamorata
> Magari non è schifo ma totale improvvisa mancanza di desiderio


Si ma che c'entra la escort?

Se era una bidella ?

Non capisco


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ne parlai a suo tempo con chi conosce gente che ci va.
> Ti porto un esempio che secondo me fa comprendere le ragioni meglio delle spiegazioni.
> Io ho fatto in passato da dilettante qualche servizio fotografico ai matrimoni di conoscenti.
> Garantivo un determinato risultato "da dillettante", decente e sicuramente meglio degli amici che facevano foto con macchinette o in tempi recenti, con cellulari. Nulla però che potesse competere con i risultati garantiti da un professionista.
> ...


sai che non ho capito?


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. io lo schifo, quando lo provo, lo so spiegare benissimo...
> 
> Schifo per i soldi?
> Perché son donnacce?
> ...


per me è il fatto che vanno con tanti e quindi ecco perchè schifo , hanno paura delle malattie?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Al contrario secondo me. Se tradisci perchè ti sei innamorato è forse più complicato gestire il dopo scoperta, ma se è andare a pagamento cosa c'è da ricostruire? Cosa può fare una donna il cui uomo la tradisce così? cosa deve pensare. *Non gli bastavo? Non sono brava? *E' una botta terribile per l'autostima, IMHO.


Ma davvero partirebbero queste domande?
ma io so di non essere la migliore amante del mondo come non ho mai pensato di avere sposato il migliore
Non puoi mai sapere quanti sarebbero più bravi di te
Non c'è da ricostruire perchè non ricostruisco con chi non conosco


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch’io non capisco.
> 
> Immagino che per molti però non sia il “bisogno” di scopare, ma l’eccitante stia proprio nel pagare un servizio. Il sesso mercenario. Comprarlo.
> 
> ...


E' un po' un godere dell'umiliazione degli altri?


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Dall'altra parte, cercando di immedesimarmi.
Se venissi tradito con un escort, quello che proverei è pena.
Pena perché penserei che il mio partner neppure ha saputo conquistare e affascinare un'altra persona.
Ha dovuto pagare per averla.
La mia autostima credo che crescerebbe.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> per me è il fatto che vanno con tanti e quindi ecco perchè schifo , hanno paura delle malattie?


Non lo so... Chiedevo di descrivere lo "schifo"

Delusione, rabbia, tristezza.. le capisco

Schifo no

Chiedevo..


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dall'altra parte, cercando di immedesimarmi.
> Se venissi tradito con un escort, quello che proverei è pena.
> Pena perché penserei che il mio partner neppure ha saputo conquistare e affascinare un'altra persona.
> Ha dovuto pagare per averla.


anche, bravo
Pena rende più di schifo


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma davvero partirebbero queste domande?
> ma io so di non essere la migliore amante del mondo come non ho mai pensato di avere sposato il migliore
> Non puoi mai sapere quanti sarebbero più bravi di te
> Non c'è da ricostruire perchè non ricostruisco con chi non conosco


No ma penso all'autostima davvero. Se nella tua testa il sesso che facevi era da favola e poi vieni a scoprire che invece per soddisfarsi aveva bisogno di altro, un altro talmente diverso da te che non riesci neanche a comprendere


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2018)

Anche un tradito sentimentalmente e sessualmente non dovrebbe ricostruire con chi non conosce??


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> No ma penso all'autostima davvero. Se nella tua testa il sesso che facevi era da favola e poi vieni a scoprire che invece per soddisfarsi aveva bisogno di altro, un altro talmente diverso da te che non riesci neanche a comprendere


Ma non penso che l'abbia fatto perchè io non lo soddisfavo ma per provare altro. Scegliendo a tavolino. Tristezza


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dall'altra parte, cercando di immedesimarmi.
> Se venissi tradito con un escort, quello che proverei è pena.
> Pena perché penserei che il mio partner neppure ha saputo conquistare e affascinare un'altra persona.
> Ha dovuto pagare per averla.


aoh hai tempi del *berlusca*  si disse che a ragione di 30 milioni di uomini , più o meno , circa nove milioni vanno a prostitute , con questo non dico che sia giusta la cosa , ma ve la facete voi donne la domanda perchè ?
Scopate poco , ma non basterebbe darla di più?


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> No ma penso all'autostima davvero. Se nella tua testa il sesso che facevi era da favola e poi vieni a scoprire che invece per soddisfarsi aveva bisogno di altro, un altro talmente diverso da te che non riesci neanche a comprendere


E' un problema suo.
Questo accade anche con un tradimento col collega, con l'amico, con chiunque sia previsto un rapporto non mercenario.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dall'altra parte, cercando di immedesimarmi.
> Se venissi tradito con un escort, quello che proverei è pena.
> Pena perché penserei che il mio partner neppure ha saputo conquistare e affascinare un'altra persona.
> Ha dovuto pagare per averla.



Ma oggi tutti trovano in chat se proprio vogliono. Vedi Lothar che nè ha trovate a decine, o nei vari forum. E quante donne abbiamo letto che hanno trovato su FB?  E pure chi ha trovato  in questo forum.

Non credo lo facciano per mancanza di materia prima gratuita. 

Credo sia propria una scelta pagare.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non penso che l'abbia fatto perchè io non lo soddisfavo ma *per provare altro*. Scegliendo a tavolino. Tristezza


Credo anch'io.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Marzo 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Mai successo?


:rotfl::rotfl: A me mai! forse devo smetterla di chiudere la porta del cesso a chiave! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma oggi tutti trovano in chat se proprio vogliono. Vedi Lothar che nè ha trovate a decine, o nei vari forum. E quante donne abbiamo letto che hanno trovato su FB?  E pure chi ha trovato  in questo forum.
> 
> Non credo lo facciano per mancanza di materia prima gratuita.
> 
> Credo sia propria una scelta pagare.


Sì, è una scelta.
Ciò non toglie che non è frutto di conquista, ma di una compravendita.
La stessa differenza che c'è tra una laurea ottenuta studiando per  gli esami e una comprata.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Anche un tradito sentimentalmente e sessualmente non dovrebbe ricostruire con chi non conosce??


chiarisco il concetto di conoscere
Mi sono sposata con un uomo che dava al sesso il mio stesso valore. Forse nei motivi per cui ci siamo sposati c'era anche la medesima visione del sesso e delle motivazioni che ti portano a fare sesso.
Quindi ho messo in conto, che in una situazione di un certo tipo poteva anche cadere in tentazione. l'ho dato per scontato?No. Era un'eventualità e su quell'eventualità ci potrebbe essere una ricostruzione o magari no
Se scopro che vai a escort, o sei gay, o altro realizzo che sto con qualcuno che mi ha ingannato sulla visione di qualcosa alla quale entrambi invece davamo lo stesso significato.
Tutto viene rimesso in gioco a sto punto.


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma oggi tutti trovano in chat se proprio vogliono. Vedi Lothar che nè ha trovate a decine, o nei vari forum. E quante donne abbiamo letto che hanno trovato su FB?  E pure chi ha trovato  in questo forum.
> 
> Non credo lo facciano per mancanza di materia prima gratuita.
> 
> Credo sia propria una scelta pagare.


mica solo chat basta andare a ballare sai quante se ne trovano libere di tutte l'età .
Non pensi sia il modo di rapportarsi con le donne  che loro cercano evasione pagando


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non hai capito il servizio che offrono le manovali del coito...
> 
> E chi la vorrebbe una gratis quando ci sono le mignotte ? Per un semplice svuotamento di palle ti basta pagare e ottieni il servizio come vuoi tu,punto e basta. Nessun invito a cena,nessun soldo investito in regalini,niente messaggio e recite...ma vogliamo mettere. Lunga vita ai bordelli !!!
> Per carita' attualmente non sono un utilizzatore ma nei miei anni di gioventu' sono stato tante volte ad Amsterdam...
> Se poi uno ci va spesso allora no,e' chiaro che e' malato. Ma una volta l'anno un pasto al buffet dopo che sei sempre abituato solo al primo o al secondo ci puo' stare.


Liberissimo.
Quello che descrivi è un modo di approcciare il sesso che io personalmente trovo arido.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> chiarisco il concetto di conoscere
> Mi sono sposata con un uomo che dava al sesso il mio stesso valore. Forse nei motivi per cui ci siamo sposati c'era anche la medesima visione del sesso e delle motivazioni che ti portano a fare sesso.
> Quindi ho messo in conto, che in una situazione di un certo tipo poteva anche cadere in tentazione. l'ho dato per scontato?No. Era un'eventualità e su quell'eventualità ci potrebbe essere una ricostruzione o magari no
> Se scopro che vai a escort, o sei gay, o altro realizzo che sto con qualcuno che mi ha ingannato sulla visione di qualcosa alla quale entrambi invece davamo lo stesso significato.
> Tutto viene rimesso in gioco a sto punto.


Capovolgi il ragionamento e vedrai la stessa cosa. 
Modifica il tuo punto di vista.. la prendi troppo sul personale..


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè non è più l'uomo che amavi e di cui ti sei innamorata
> Magari non è schifo ma totale improvvisa mancanza di desiderio


Beh io non credo riuscirei a farmi toccare dopo... a prescindere dal tipo di tradimento.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> mica solo chat basta andare a ballare sai quante se ne trovano libere di tutte l'età .
> Non pensi sia il modo di rapportarsi con le donne  che loro cercano evasione pagando


Hai mai dato un'occhiata a un catalogo di escort?
Non credo siano le stesse donne che puoi conoscere in una sala da ballo. E non credo sia necessario lo stesso investimento di tempo per fare cose che probabilmente non ti soddisferebbero appieno se cerchi una escort.
Non dico sia giusto o sbagliato, ma che è una cosa completamente diversa.
In sala da ballo metti in gioco anche te stesso, se vogliamo, le tue capacità e il tuo fascino.


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, però qualche domanda su di te come "amante" (nel senso delle capacità amatorie) te la porresti...


Puó essere.

Certe domande me le pongo comunque


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Marzo 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non hai capito il servizio che offrono le manovali del coito...
> 
> E chi la vorrebbe una gratis quando ci sono le mignotte ? Per un semplice svuotamento di palle ti basta pagare e ottieni il servizio come vuoi tu,punto e basta. *Nessun invito a cena,nessun soldo investito in regalini,niente messaggio e recite...ma vogliamo mettere.* Lunga vita ai bordelli !!!
> Per carita' attualmente non sono un utilizzatore ma nei miei anni di gioventu' sono stato tante volte ad Amsterdam...
> Se poi uno ci va spesso allora no,e' chiaro che e' malato. Ma una volta l'anno un pasto al buffet dopo che sei sempre abituato solo al primo o al secondo ci puo' stare.


Che roba triste hai scritto. Tristissima. La cena la offro se ho voglia di offrire e perchè mi fa piacere. Non è dovuto. E di regalini li faccio già dedicando il mio tempo a qualcuno. 
Pessimo modo di ragionare....


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so... Chiedevo di descrivere lo "schifo"
> 
> Delusione, rabbia, tristezza.. le capisco
> 
> ...


Sto pensando. Personalmente mi prendono molto le persone di testa. Devo amare e sentirmi amata per fare sesso. Immaginarmi il mio uomo che va a puttane me lo farebbe scendere a livello animalesco. Il sesso con gli animali mi fa schifo. Sarà questo...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non penso che l'abbia fatto perchè io non lo soddisfavo ma per provare altro. Scegliendo a tavolino. Tristezza


Non riesco a pensare che se sei appagato con tua moglie vai a puttane. Però se mi dite tutti che è così magari è vero.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non penso che l'abbia fatto perchè io non lo soddisfavo* ma per provare altro*. Scegliendo a tavolino. Tristezza


E' esattamente quello che cercano quasi tutti quelli che tradiscono, tolta una piccolissima percentuale di quelli che si innamorano (ai quali capita, comunque, dopo una certa frequentazione...).


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hai mai dato un'occhiata a un catalogo di escort?
> Non credo siano le stesse donne che puoi conoscere in una sala da ballo. E non credo sia necessario lo stesso investimento di tempo per fare cose che probabilmente non ti soddisferebbero appieno se cerchi una escort.
> Non dico sia giusto o sbagliato, ma che è una cosa completamente diversa.
> In sala da ballo metti in gioco anche te stesso, se vogliamo, le tue capacità e il tuo fascino.


Un mio collega mi ha fatto vedere un sito di escort 
Di una bellezza senza senso
Ma che tristezza 
Pagare e' il pagare che mi da il voltastomaco

Ma forse sono antica io
Non c'entra nulla Ma gli stessi  siti di incontri mi mettono tristezza eppure all' estero sono utilizzati davvero per consocersi e non solo per scopare, anche da gente di una certa età.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2018)

Oltre confine ci sono molti locali ... E sono pieni di italiani e italiane ...
Chi va là per consumare e chi per lavorare.
Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## ilnikko (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sto pensando. Personalmente mi prendono molto le persone di testa. Devo amare e sentirmi amata per fare sesso. Immaginarmi il mio uomo che va a puttane me lo farebbe scendere a livello animalesco. Il sesso con gli animali mi fa schifo. Sarà questo...





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Non riesco a pensare che se sei appagato con tua moglie vai a puttane. Però se mi dite tutti che è così magari è vero.


ehm...se per favore puoi uscire dalla mia testa. Grazie. E' vero che c'è tanto spazio vuoto...pero'


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Non riesco a pensare che se sei appagato con tua moglie vai a puttane. Però se mi dite tutti che è così magari è vero.


mah... eppure io che abito vicino alla Statale "binasca" vedo tanti uomini in fila ad aspettare il loro turno. :unhappy:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sto pensando. Personalmente mi prendono molto le persone di testa. *Devo amare e sentirmi amata per fare sesso. *Immaginarmi il mio uomo che va a puttane me lo farebbe scendere a livello animalesco. Il sesso con gli animali mi fa schifo. Sarà questo...


Capisco, anch'io.
Ma non cadere nell'errore che, dato che tu hai questo sentire, anche il tuo uomo debba averlo uguale.
Non è così.
Per un uomo poi, in genere, è moolto diverso!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Capovolgi il ragionamento e vedrai la stessa cosa.
> Modifica il tuo punto di vista.. la prendi troppo sul personale..


dico quello che penso, non ho la sua stessa esperienza per prenderla sul personale


Lostris ha detto:


> Beh io non credo riuscirei a farmi toccare dopo... a prescindere dal tipo di tradimento.


Nell'immediato nemmeno io
Ma se poi decidi di ricostruire credo che il sesso torni all'interno della coppia



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che roba triste hai scritto. Tristissima. La cena la offro se ho voglia di offrire e perchè mi fa piacere. Non è dovuto. E di regalini li faccio già dedicando il mio tempo a qualcuno.
> Pessimo modo di ragionare....


Quoto


Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sto pensando. Personalmente mi prendono molto le persone di testa. Devo amare e sentirmi amata per fare sesso. Immaginarmi il mio uomo che va a puttane me lo farebbe scendere a livello animalesco. Il sesso con gli animali mi fa schifo. Sarà questo...


quoto



Diletta ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che cercano quasi tutti quelli che tradiscono, tolta una piccolissima percentuale di quelli che si innamorano (ai quali capita, comunque, dopo una certa frequentazione...).


Io ho tradito ma di sicuro non cercavo nulla ne tantomento di diverso. E pensa non ero nemmeno innamorata


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Non riesco a pensare che se sei appagato con tua moglie vai a puttane. Però se mi dite tutti che è così magari è vero.


Ne conosco che si dichiarano non appagati e non appagate 
E spesso poi tradiscono .
Ma si tradisce anche da appagati per cui non ci sono regole temo .


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho tradito ma di sicuro non cercavo nulla ne tantomento di diverso. E pensa non ero nemmeno innamorata


Cara, te la canti e te la suoni da sola...!


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dico quello che penso, non ho la sua stessa esperienza per prenderla sul personale
> 
> Nell'immediato nemmeno io
> Ma se poi decidi di ricostruire credo che il sesso torni all'interno della coppia
> ...


E perché hai tradito ? Attrazione irresistibile ?
Lo volevi e basta ?
Poi ripeto uno scivolone può starci nessuno di noi è un santo ...e'la reiterazione che non capisco non la sbandata di una volta


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara, te la canti e te la suoni da sola...!


Ma una volta in una vita intera iocredo possa capitare anzi L avevo messa in conto per davvero

Sono le storie parallele i messaggini le confidenze che mi urtano che senso hanno tra amanti ?
Se a casa poi hai già le stesse cose ... No?


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Oltre confine ci sono molti locali ... E sono pieni di italiani e italiane ...
> Chi va là per consumare e chi per lavorare.
> Di cosa stiamo parlando?


Svizzera...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara, te la canti e te la suoni da sola...!


Detto da te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma una volta in una vita intera iocredo possa capitare anzi L avevo messa in conto per davvero
> 
> *Sono le storie parallele i messaggini le confidenze che mi urtano* che senso hanno tra amanti ?
> Se a casa poi hai già le stesse cose ... No?


Altroché!
Questo è il mio limite infatti. Tolleranza zero.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E perché hai tradito ? Attrazione irresistibile ?
> Lo volevi e basta ?
> Poi ripeto uno scivolone può starci nessuno di noi è un santo ...e'la reiterazione che non capisco non la sbandata di una volta


Stabilito che a qualunque attrazione si può resistere, io non ho resistito.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Detto da te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non hai ancora le idee chiare, sei confusa, ma ormai c'è da prenderti come sei!


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche io sul momento resterei male e'non mi farei toccare e sicuramente metterei in discussione tutto
> Ma sono più portata a pensare che si tratti di dipendenza che di non amore
> Certo né rimarrei disgustata ma meno di un tradimento con una conoscente / collega che sia portato avanti  per mesi alcuni addirittura per anni
> Il tradimento con implicazioni di sentimenti e' per me un tradimento più pesante che mette davvero a rischio anni di complicità
> Questo è il mio pensiero e comprendo che molti la pensino diversamente .


Dillo a [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION]


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Al contrario secondo me. Se tradisci perchè ti sei innamorato è forse più complicato gestire il dopo scoperta, ma se è andare a pagamento cosa c'è da ricostruire? Cosa può fare una donna il cui uomo la tradisce così? cosa deve pensare. Non gli bastavo? Non sono brava? E' una botta terribile per l'autostima, IMHO.


Ti ingegnerai a fare meglio........la “puttana”


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> per me è il fatto che vanno con tanti e quindi ecco perchè schifo , hanno paura delle malattie?


Hai fatto il militare a Cuneo?


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so... Chiedevo di descrivere lo "schifo"
> 
> Delusione, rabbia, tristezza.. le capisco
> 
> ...


Puttaniere


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Svizzera...


Svizzera Austria Germania Slovenia 
E il bello che lo stato ci guadagna.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non hai ancora le idee chiare, sei confusa, ma ormai c'è da prenderti come sei!


Meglio confuse che chiare come le tue
Saluta prete e psicologo e quel volpone di tuo marito



Edit: e sbagliate o giuste, chiare o confuse sono le mie. Non mi sono fatta aprire il cervello per farmi inserire quelle degli altri


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dillo a @_Nocciola_


C'è ancora libertà di pensiero e opinione?
Perchè mi sembra che io agli altri la lascio

Scusa [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] tu non ce'ntri


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara, te la canti e te la suoni da sola...!


Ma va.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco, anch'io.
> Ma non cadere nell'errore che, dato che tu hai questo sentire, anche il tuo uomo debba averlo uguale.
> Non è così.
> Per un uomo poi, in genere, è moolto diverso!


Certo. Noi uomini siamo tutti uguali, ci fanno con lo stampo.
 E non tiriamo nemmeno su la tavoletta del cesso.
Tutti.


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stabilito che a qualunque attrazione si può resistere, io non ho resistito.


Ho capito non mi metterei in croce per una definiamola "caduta ".
Io conosco gente che è andata avanti mesi a non resistere .


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo. Noi uomini siamo tutti uguali, ci fanno con lo stampo.
> E non tiriamo nemmeno su la tavoletta del cesso.
> Tutti.


Infatti uno vale l’altro. 

È risaputo.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Meglio confuse che chiare come le tue
> Saluta prete e psicologo e quel volpone di tuo marito
> 
> 
> ...


Per quello che mi cambia, continua a credere agli asini che volano che per me è lo stesso!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo. Noi uomini siamo tutti uguali, ci fanno con lo stampo.
> E non tiriamo nemmeno su la tavoletta del cesso.
> Tutti.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho capito non mi metterei in croce per una definiamola "caduta ".
> Io conosco gente che è andata avanti mesi a non resistere .


non ho capito, scusa


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per quello che mi cambia, continua a credere agli asini che volano che per me è lo stesso!


Vale anche per te


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco, anch'io.
> Ma non cadere nell'errore che, dato che tu hai questo sentire, anche il tuo uomo debba averlo uguale.
> Non è così.
> Per un uomo poi, in genere, è moolto diverso!


Sì era per spiegare il termine "schifo" che mi è venuto di pancia


----------



## Manon Lescaut (1 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ehm...se per favore puoi uscire dalla mia testa. Grazie. E' vero che c'è tanto spazio vuoto...pero'


ahahahahah!


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> non ho capito, scusa


Che uno scivolone in 20/30 anni di relazione può capitare (sarebbe meglio di no ) e che nessuno di noi credo possa definirsi a priori immune da tentazioni 

Diverso se quello scivolone  diventa scivoloni continui alle spalle del proprio coniuge


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> mica solo chat basta andare a ballare sai quante se ne trovano libere di tutte l'età .
> Non pensi *sia il modo di rapportarsi con le donne  che loro cercano* evasione pagando


È questo che fa schifo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si vede che non gliela davi come lui voleva. Solo sesso che sarà mai. Dai che qui il problema di molti è l’ammore.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non ce la fanno, non ce la possono fare: per le donne tutto è "ammore", com'è possibile un "ammore" con una prostituta? Ami una prostituta?
Senza pensare, tra l'altro, che la moderna escort è ben altro rispetto a una prostituta da strada.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Che uno scivolone in 20/30 anni di relazione può capitare (sarebbe meglio di no ) e che nessuno di noi credo possa definirsi a priori immune da tentazioni
> 
> Diverso se quello scivolone  diventa scivoloni continui alle spalle del proprio coniuge


La seconda per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Detto da te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In effetti...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo. Noi uomini siamo tutti uguali, ci fanno con lo stampo.
> E non tiriamo nemmeno su la tavoletta del cesso.
> Tutti.


E i napoletani suonano il mandolino


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non ce la fanno, non ce la possono fare: per le donne tutto è "ammore", com'è possibile un "ammore" con una prostituta? Ami una prostituta?
> Senza pensare, tra l'altro, che la moderna escort è ben altro rispetto a una prostituta da strada.


Il problema non è la prostituta è l’uomo.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La seconda per quel che mi riguarda


Ma se il maritino non lo trombi o va a manovalanza o va a puttane. Salvo che non abbia trovato anche lui l’ammore.
Ora il marito che fa? Si bagna le mitande di notte?


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È questo che fa schifo.


Anche le donne che si svendono o vendono 
Io fossi un uomo non credo ne andrei fiero eppure ...da sempre esiste la prostituzione


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E i napoletani suonano il mandolino


Quando le milanesi suonano il piffero


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se il maritino non lo trombi o va a manovalanza o va a puttane. Salvo che non abbia trovato anche lui l’ammore.
> Ora il marito che fa? Si bagna le mitande di notte?


Non ho capito 
Scusami


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La seconda per quel che mi riguarda


e be'.
Non sei sola come puoi vedere


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Che uno scivolone in 20/30 anni di relazione può capitare (sarebbe meglio di no ) e che nessuno di noi credo possa definirsi a priori immune da tentazioni
> 
> Diverso se quello scivolone  diventa scivoloni continui alle spalle del proprio coniuge


Continui cosa intendi? Diversi con stessa persona o con persone diverse.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> e be'.
> Non sei sola come puoi vedere


Non credo che sia importante essere o non essere da sola in questo


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non è la prostituta* è l’uomo*.


Questo sempre!
L'importante è averlo capito :idea:


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito
> Scusami


Le mutande . polluzione notturna.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le mutande . polluzione notturna.


Quello l'avevo capito
Non capivo legato al quote al mio post


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo. Noi uomini siamo tutti uguali, ci fanno con lo stampo.
> E non tiriamo nemmeno su la tavoletta del cesso.
> Tutti.


Perché, te pisci nel cesso?? ..


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche le donne che si svendono o vendono
> Io fossi un uomo non credo ne andrei fiero eppure ...da sempre esiste la prostituzione


Ho conosciuto prostitute ed escort con cui ho avuto ottimi rapporti.
Non così con i clienti.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sto pensando. Personalmente mi prendono molto le persone di testa. Devo amare e sentirmi amata per fare sesso. Immaginarmi il mio uomo che va a puttane me lo farebbe scendere a livello animalesco. Il sesso con gli animali mi fa schifo. Sarà questo...


Ho capito cosa intendi..  :up:


----------



## insane (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Al contrario secondo me. Se tradisci perchè ti sei innamorato è forse più complicato gestire il dopo scoperta, ma se è andare a pagamento cosa c'è da ricostruire? Cosa può fare una donna il cui uomo la tradisce così? cosa deve pensare. Non gli bastavo? Non sono brava? E' una botta terribile per l'autostima, IMHO.


Ma si chiaro, ognuno ha metri differenti. Pero' e' come dire, meglio la sedia elettrica o l'iniezione letale? Alla fine il risultato e' sempre quello... nel caso del tradimento scoperto, stravolgimento completo del rapporto


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non credo che sia importante essere o non essere da sola in questo


No certo che non lo è 

Era per dire che non mi stupisco più di nulla anche se al peggio non c'è mai fine


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> No certo che non lo è
> 
> Era per dire che non mi stupisco più di nulla anche se al peggio non c'è mai fine


ah ok


----------



## Annina123 (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno che dicesse una cosa del genere io lo mollerei in un nano secondo e non impegnerei tempo a spiegargli qualcosa che avrebbe dovuto capire da solo.


Anche io.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Anche io.


Un’altra che marito e amante sono santi. Non sono mai andati a puttane. 
A parte qualche santarelino che bazzica qui dentro credete veramente che i vs. Legittimi o illegittimi non sono mai andati a puttane? Svegliaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un’altra che marito e amante sono santi. Non sono mai andati a puttane.
> A parte qualche santarelino che bazzica qui dentro credete veramente che i vs. Legittimi o illegittimi non sono mai andati a puttane? Svegliaaaaaaaaa


Ma se non lo sai non è che ti puoi incazzare perchè potrebbe essere che ci è andato
Davanti alla certezza la reazione è questa
I santi non esistono se non in cielo e per chi ci crede


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se non lo sai non è che ti puoi incazzare perchè potrebbe essere che ci è andato
> Davanti alla certezza la reazione è questa
> I santi non esistono se non in cielo e per chi ci crede


E allora mettete in conto che forse il cazzo che succhiate, legittimo o illegittimo , può aver ravanato una vaginalputtana.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E allora mettete in conto che forse il cazzo che succhiate, legittimo o illegittimo , può aver ravanato una vaginalputtana.


Non lo metto in conto, potrebbe essere tutto nella vita
Se non lo scopro non è che smetto di fare sesso con uno senza prove.
In sintesi; che cazzo di ragionamento eh?:rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un’altra che marito e amante sono santi. Non sono mai andati a puttane.
> A parte qualche santarelino che bazzica qui dentro credete veramente che i vs. Legittimi o illegittimi non sono mai andati a puttane? Svegliaaaaaaaaa


Sai, nessuno va a prostitute e nessuno ha mai visto un film pornografico.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sai, nessuno va a prostitute e nessuno ha mai visto un film pornografico.


Ma dove hai letto che stiamo sostenendo questo?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma dove hai letto che stiamo sostenendo questo?


Sto dicendo che, se dai retta a quello che dicono le persone, certe cose non le ha fatte nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma dove hai letto che stiamo sostenendo questo?


Non è che non capiscono. È che sono fruitori e allora pensano che la miglior difesa sia l’attacco.
Ma non è un problema.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo metto in conto, potrebbe essere tutto nella vita
> Se non lo scopro non è che smetto di fare sesso con uno senza prove.
> In sintesi; che cazzo di ragionamento eh?:rotfl:


Su due uno sicuro è andato a puttane, 50%


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non è la prostituta è l’uomo.


Nel senso di "essere umano" o di "maschio"?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Su due uno sicuro è andato a puttane, 50%


Uno sei tu, l'altro sono io: a chi rimane il cerino in mano??? :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Nel senso di "essere umano" o di "maschio"?


L’utilizzatore finale.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’utilizzatore finale.


Come per la droga, dici?


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sto dicendo che, se dai retta a quello che dicono le persone, certe cose non le ha fatte nessuno.


E tutte le puttane stanno a prendere un “bocchino”  d’aria


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Uno sei tu, l'altro sono io: a chi rimane il cerino in mano??? :rotfl:


So’ tutte “signore”  di alto lignaggio. Perete  doc.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Come per la droga, dici?


Sì.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sto dicendo che, se dai retta a quello che dicono le persone, certe cose non le ha fatte nessuno.


Ma a me interessa che non le faccia il mio compagno
Per il resto liberi tutti. 
Conosco persone che vanno a escort, non è che ne sono sconvolta anche perchè non ho deciso di dividere la mia vita con loro


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Su due uno sicuro è andato a puttane, 50%


Ma può essere anche il 90%. A me interessa in che percentuale è la persona che scelgo di avere la mio fianco
E ripeto non è l'andare a prostitute è avere una visione del sesso inconciliabile con la mia


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Continui cosa intendi? Diversi con stessa persona o con persone diverse.


È indifferente 
Se con stessa persona e' una relazione parallela o anche solo scopate  parallele comunque sia c'è inganno ripetuto e menzogna e non è bello.
Anche se a casa e 'tutto come prima e io non ne sono al corrente e vivo beata sulla mia nuvoletta 
Per me non è amore.

Se con  persone diverse  sei un infedele di natura punto 
Ne è pieno il mondo è credo che chi se li prende come compagni sotto sotto lo sappia e gli o le stia  bene così 
Vale sia per uomini che per donne 

gli infedeli cronici lo sono quasi  sempre stati e spesso hanno dato segnali nel tempo 

In ogni caso prendere e andare o serve la colf ( o il maritino buono ) a casa il caminetto sempre accesso ed è comodo tornare in un nido caldo?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Per la mia esperienza , mio marito andava/va con escort per cambiare, perché insicuro e perché ....non sa fare. Voleva esperienze diverse, ma per come è fatto lui e per come era diventato ultimamente per lui il sesso sembrava come un film porno. Non era stato così all’inizio....altrimenti adesso non sarei qui a scrivere. Ma con il passare degli anni veniva fuori questo suo modo di essere. Certe volte mi fa pena perché so che come è lui adesso una donna normale non accetterebbe mai di essere la sua amante. E non pensate che manco di fantasia... ma c’è un limite.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per la mia esperienza , mio marito andava/va con escort per cambiare, perché insicuro e perché ....non sa fare. Voleva esperienze diverse, ma per come è fatto lui e per come era diventato ultimamente per lui il sesso sembrava come un film porno. Non era stato così all’inizio....altrimenti adesso non sarei qui a scrivere. Ma con il passare degli anni veniva fuori questo suo modo di essere. Certe volte mi fa pena perché so che come è lui adesso una donna normale non accetterebbe mai di essere la sua amante. E non pensate che manco di fantasia... *ma c’è un limite*.


I limiti mei non sono i limiti tuoi.
Sarebbe simpatico capire quale sia questi "limiti", prima di giudicare.
Certo, a letto più cose "simpatiche" fai con un uomo, più è difficile che perda interesse e ti tradisca.
O che vada ad escort.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per la mia esperienza , mio marito andava/va con escort per cambiare, perché insicuro e perché ....non sa fare. Voleva esperienze diverse, ma per come è fatto lui e per come era diventato ultimamente per lui il sesso sembrava come un film porno. Non era stato così all’inizio....altrimenti adesso non sarei qui a scrivere. Ma con il passare degli anni veniva fuori questo suo modo di essere. Certe volte mi fa pena perché so che come è lui adesso una donna normale non accetterebbe mai di essere la sua amante. E non pensate che manco di fantasia... ma c’è un limite.


E quindi?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Quindi ... niente. Non è riuscito lui a farmi convincere che mi manca qualcosa e non riuscirai neanche tu. Ci ho messo del tempo per capirlo. Non si tratta del semplice fatto che “ io non sapevo fare”. Semplicemente per lui è una dipendenza, un modo contorto di vedere la sessualità


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Troppo facile per un traditore dire ... non sei abbastanza brava ecc. Comunque non aveva mai detto questo, anzi i complimenti non mancavano ( quante bugie) . Come scusanti ha detto in momenti diversi o che ha fatto una stupidaggine ( io direi graaaande) oppure che sono ii antiquata e che lo fanno tutti


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per la mia esperienza , mio marito andava/va con escort per cambiare, perché insicuro e perché ....non sa fare. Voleva esperienze diverse, ma per come è fatto lui e per come era diventato ultimamente per lui il sesso sembrava come un film porno. Non era stato così all’inizio....altrimenti adesso non sarei qui a scrivere. Ma con il passare degli anni veniva fuori questo suo modo di essere. Certe volte mi fa pena perché so che come è lui adesso una donna normale non accetterebbe mai di essere la sua amante. E non pensate che manco di fantasia... ma *c’è un limite*.


C'è il tuo limite per quanto riguarda te. 

Ma non è un limite assoluto e non è generalizzabile. E' tuo. 
E riguarda la tua sessualità. Che non è assoluta e non il riferimento per le sessualità altrui. E non lo può essere. 

Puoi condividerla con chi ha una visione e una percezione della sessualità che è in sintonia con la tua. 
Se riuscite a esporvi a sufficienza da poterlo fare. 

A quanto pare voi non ci siete riusciti. 

Ed il fulcro è questo. 

Se fossi in te io mi concentrerei su questo. 

Ma eliminando tutti i giudizi (e fino a quando giudichi lui, giudichi anche te stessa). 

Io al tuo posto mi chiederei come mai ad un certo punto avete smesso di avere una sessualità in sintonia. 
E come mai non ne avete parlato. 

Di mio ritengo che il sesso ognuno lo fa come gli aggrada di più. E non da quello discende il valore di una persona. Maschio o femmina che sia. 

Andare a escort, non dalle schiave di strada, significa andare a pagare per una *prestazione*. 
Prestazione che per x motivi non si può richiedere. 
Perchè serve competenza, per esempio. Esperienza. E anche disponibilità a quel tipo di pratica. 

Io personalmente non ci vedo nulla di diverso che a scoparsi l'amante del cuore e sospirare scrivendo messaggini sulla tazza del cesso. 

Il tradimento riguarda il non condividere. A mio parere. 

Poi ognuno nel tradimento cerca quello che più gli interessa. 
Prestazioni. Sentimenti. Gioco. Sollievo. Compensazione. 

Ma una motivazione vale l'altra a mio parere, rispetto al fulcro. 
Ossia che nella coppia qualcosa non gira in termini comunicativi. 
Cosa sia, si può solo decidere se scoprirlo insieme, guardarlo da soli, ignorarlo e tutto questo prima o dopo aver risposto alle proprie esigenze personali. 

Benvenuta


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Troppo facile per un traditore dire ... non sei abbastanza brava ecc. Comunque non aveva mai detto questo, anzi i complimenti non mancavano ( quante bugie) . Come scusanti ha detto in momenti diversi o che ha fatto una stupidaggine ( io direi graaaande) oppure che sono ii antiquata e che lo fanno tutti


E quindi? Lo mandi affangulo o no?


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dall'altra parte, cercando di immedesimarmi.
> Se venissi tradito con un escort, quello che proverei è pena.
> Pena perché penserei che il mio partner neppure ha saputo conquistare e affascinare un'altra persona.
> Ha dovuto pagare per averla.
> La mia autostima credo che crescerebbe.


Quoto, anche se alla base della libera scelta di avvalersi dei servizi a pagamento,ci possono essere molteplici motivazioni; non sempre è per incapacità di attrarre altre persone. Voglio dire che non per forza lo status è quello dello sfigato/ta. Su cielo TV tempo addietro c'erano accompagnatori Americani ,cinque o sei, che spiegavano dettagliatamente le motivazioni per le quali offrivano sesso in cambio di denaro a donne , giovani e meno,brutte ma anche molto belle; naturalmente, la principale delle quali naturalmente sono i soldi,ma anche una innata esigenza di relazionarsi compulsivamente per via sessuale col mondo femminile. Altrettanto bene e nelle varie fattispecie ,nelle varie puntate, si potevano capire la motivazioni di queste donne, sposate o meno,in carriera e con poco tempo,come invece la casalinga frustrata ed annoiata , che "prenotavano" sesso scegliendo uno di questi aitanti maschi. Ed alcune di esse stabilivano anche un rapporto emotivo e, diciamo sentimentale .
Quindi, ritengo peggiore il tradimento (se così si può chiamare) di una moglie che per indurre il marito a fare quel che gli richiede,come una vacanza ,oppure un lifting,o la solita borsa di Borbonese,gestisce ad arte la sessualità col povero beneficiario. E di situazioni del genere ce ne sono più di quanto si creda.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è il tuo limite per quanto riguarda te.
> 
> Ma non è un limite assoluto e non è generalizzabile. E' tuo.
> E riguarda la tua sessualità. Che non è assoluta e non il riferimento per le sessualità altrui. E non lo può essere.
> ...


Come ti amo  . 
Questo l’ho letto


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che roba triste hai scritto. Tristissima. La cena la offro se ho voglia di offrire e perchè mi fa piacere. Non è dovuto. E di regalini li faccio già dedicando il mio tempo a qualcuno.
> Pessimo modo di ragionare....


State parlando di due cose diverse.....come un'auto a noleggio  ,pur lussuosa e performante,ed invece la muscle car sulla quale hai messo impianto HiFi da 15mila euro, e dopo molti sacrifici ce l'hai in garage....


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sto pensando. Personalmente mi prendono molto le persone di testa. Devo amare e sentirmi amata per fare sesso. Immaginarmi il mio uomo che va a puttane me lo farebbe scendere a livello animalesco. Il sesso con gli animali mi fa schifo. Sarà questo...


Poi magari vi cercate l'amante per fare cose inusitate....
Credo che siano solo retaggi discendenti da una educazione cattolica e repressiva. Tant'è che si giustifica  (almeno per quello che leggo qua) un tradimento con coinvolgimento sentimentale che, per antonomasia distrugge quasi sempre irrevocabilmente l'istituto del matrimonio (oppure i principii monogamici di un rapporto che dovrebbe essere esclusivo). Sono le due facce ipocrite della stessa medaglia .


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Come ti amo  .
> Questo l’ho letto


Lo volevo scrivere anch'io. 
Mi hai bruciato :rotfl:


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Non riesco a pensare che se sei appagato con tua moglie vai a puttane. Però se mi dite tutti che è così magari è vero.


No... alla base di un tradimento c'è sempre una qualche insoddisfazione; e non sempre attiene alla carenza o alla bassa qualità del sesso. Ci sono motivazioni psicologiche di cui nemmeno si è consapevoli,a volte, ma che condizionano un rapporto che pare e dovrebbe essere sano per le caratteristiche che lo costituiscono; e questo fa la differenza tra l'essere "animale"; come dicevi, quindi istintuale, ed invece subire i condizionamenti del vissuto che interagiscono e che andrebbero indagati.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Un mio collega mi ha fatto vedere un sito di escort
> Di una bellezza senza senso
> Ma che tristezza
> Pagare e' il pagare che mi da il voltastomaco
> ...


Alla fine, anche se non lo si vuole ammettere, ciò che conta e  che condiziona le scelte nei rapporti interpersonali sono sempre le solite cose: bellezza (avvenenza), stato della salute, stato sociale.... E queste discriminanti , salvo patologie acclarate, vengono applicate da tutti,anche nella scelta di un partner più o meno mercenario e di lunga durata. E non posso nemmeno escludere che il Dalai Lama vada a puttane (bestemmia,ma mai dire mai!).


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mah... eppure io che abito vicino alla Statale "binasca" vedo tanti uomini in fila ad aspettare il loro turno. :unhappy:


Per la benzina....


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E perché hai tradito ? Attrazione irresistibile ?
> Lo volevi e basta ?
> Poi ripeto uno scivolone può starci nessuno di noi è un santo ...e'la reiterazione che non capisco non la sbandata di una volta


Su questo, con nocci, abbiamo discettato all'infinito quasi,ma non sono riuscito a capire la motivazioni. Anche per me L'attrazione può e dovrebbe preludere all'innamoramento;  soprattutto in una relazione che si consolida e continua nel tempo; ma non siamo tutti uguali....


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hai fatto il militare a Cuneo?


Eh....eh...eh

... Uomo di Mondo (vì).


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo. Noi uomini siamo tutti uguali, ci fanno con lo stampo.
> E non tiriamo nemmeno su la tavoletta del cesso.
> Tutti.


Blaise si siede, perché   soffrendo di priapismo allargherebbe il bagno.....


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho capito non mi metterei in croce per una definiamola "caduta ".
> Io conosco gente che è andata avanti mesi a non resistere .


Anni?!


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando le milanesi suonano il piffero


Lei suona il piano....lui la tromba....


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sai, nessuno va a prostitute e nessuno ha mai visto un film pornografico.


E nessuno votava la DC.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E nessuno votava la DC.


Vero


----------



## Annina123 (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un’altra che marito e amante sono santi. Non sono mai andati a puttane.
> A parte qualche santarelino che bazzica qui dentro credete veramente che i vs. Legittimi o illegittimi non sono mai andati a puttane? Svegliaaaaaaaaa


Non tutti gli uomini vanno a puttane.
Mi stupisce che alla tua età non ne abbia idea.


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Come ti amo  .
> Questo l’ho letto





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo volevo scrivere anch'io.
> Mi hai bruciato :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

ti amo, ti amo, tutto amore e neppure un fiore! 

dov'è finita la galanteria??? 


:carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Blaise si siede, perché   soffrendo di priapismo allargherebbe il bagno.....


La faccio in piedi questione di prostata


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Certo tutto è relativo, i limiti non sono tutti uguali per tutti. Ci ho messo tempo per capire che il problema è lui, quindi per favore non raccontatemi che il tradimento è avvenuto perché ... blabla... troppo religiosa io altro. Non ho neanche fatto religione a scuola...


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Come vedete è passato un po’ di tempo, quindi ho avuto modo di riflettere e di riprendermi. Ma una volta accaduto un tradimento rovina un matrimonio, niente è più come prima.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Certo tutto è relativo, i limiti non sono tutti uguali per tutti. Ci ho messo tempo per capire che il problema è lui, quindi per favore non raccontatemi che il tradimento è avvenuto perché ... blabla... troppo religiosa io altro. Non ho neanche fatto religione a scuola...


E quindi?


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La faccio in piedi questione di prostata


Ah.... così ti lavi anche la faccia .....


----------



## spleen (1 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è il tuo limite per quanto riguarda te.
> 
> Ma non è un limite assoluto e non è generalizzabile. E' tuo.
> E riguarda la tua sessualità. Che non è assoluta e non il riferimento per le sessualità altrui. E non lo può essere.
> ...


Non avere una sessualità in sintonia a volte non dipende da entrambi.  Può dipendere da uno solo dei due, che rifiutandosi di parlare delle  proprie esigenze al parthner, mostrandosi soddisfatto anche se poi non lo è, cerca altrove per "superamento dei limiti costrittivi"  (non so se rende l'espressione).

Escort o non escort, sta in questo il tradimento, nella mancata  -condivisione- di una cosa che si ritiene un problema ed invece di  affrontarla si cerca di risolverla fuori facendo finta di nulla.

L'importante come ho già detto è che si chiamino le cose col loro nome,  che quando si va a prostitute non ci si nasconda dietro il dito del  "tanto lo fanno tutti" - "è moderno" - "è una naturale esigenza" e via  decantando. E' una naturale esigenza de che? si dica: voglio sesso così,  ci ho pensato ed ho messo in atto, Punto.

Ad una cena ultimamente un amico sposato mi ha decantato la bravata di  una fenomenale gita in Austria, in uno degli affollatissimi bordelli  oltre confine, tentando di magnificarmi e descrivendomi minuziosamente  prestazioni e dettagli.
Posto che la sua compagna è anch'essa mia amica ed è malata di cancro,  gli è bastato il mio sguardo per andarsene mormorando che forse non era  proprio quello che cercava perchè la cosa gli era sembrata un po'  freddina.
Io non lo voglio giudicare, non voglio giudicare nessuno ma cosa  cercava? Non lo sapeva che la signorina di turno non è una beneffattrice  dell' umanità e tu cliente sei spesso solo un povero coglione che pensa  di comprare calore umano ma che in definitiva porta a casa solo un po'  di piacere?

Un po' di piacere, come quello che distribuiva Moana Pozzi dicendo che gli uomini spesso si accontentano di così poco....


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ah.... così ti lavi anche la faccia .....


Quando prendo additivi non piscio.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando prendo additivi non piscio.


Ah... fin'ora non ammettevi.... occhio agli influssi sulla prostata. Pensavo soffrissi di priapismo.....


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ah... fin'ora non ammettevi.... occhio agli influssi sulla prostata. Pensavo soffrissi di priapismo.....


Ragazzo gli anni passano anche per te. Io lo saccio e mi adeguo. “Se” tu ci arrivi vedrai.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Pazzesco.
Se siamo ancora alle esigenze che la donna/moglie deve fornire come una prostituta altrimenti è meglio la prostituta cari uomini vi state rappresentando proprio miserrimi.


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> *Non avere una sessualità in sintonia a volte non dipende da entrambi. Può dipendere da uno solo dei due, che rifiutandosi di parlare delle proprie esigenze al parthner, mostrandosi soddisfatto anche se poi non lo è, cerca altrove per "superamento dei limiti costrittivi" (non so se rende l'espressione).*
> 
> Escort o non escort, *sta in questo il tradimento, nella mancata -condivisione- di una cosa che si ritiene un problema ed invece di affrontarla si cerca di risolverla fuori facendo finta di nulla.*
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, in particolare sul grassetto. 

Se manca sintonia sessuale, manca. Non è che ce la si inventa. 
Per qualcuno è tollerabile, per qualcun altro no. 
A volte è per (causa di) entrambi, a volte è uno che tira su i muri, le variabili sono tantissime. 

Ma, come te, io vedo il tradimento nel decidere di non condividere quella mancanza. 

Che poi vai a soddisfartela con la escort, o inventandoti l'ammore non vedo molta differenza. 

Che vedo con le schiave di strada, la differenza intendo. 
Ma le schiave di strada non sono escort. 
Sono proprio mondi diversi. E ci sono impliciti e pure espliciti molto diversi. 

Sul moderno, direi proprio che andare a pagamento è tutto fuorchè moderno, visto che le prostitute esistono dalla notte dei tempi. E anche le escort. 
Quindi è solo un reiterare un modello relazionale antico come il mondo. 

Se un uomo mi proprinasse una scusa di quel genere...ne uscirebbe strisciando da un discorso del genere. 

Ma allo stesso modo ne uscirebbe strisciando se provasse a raccontarmi cagate del tipo "non ho saputo resistere" o che mi parlasse di essere stato travolto da un insolito destino. 

Da traditrice, non mi metterei a inventare cagate che metterebbero innanzitutto me in una posizione di scarsa dignità nella relazione con le mie azioni, compresa quella di mentire. 

La questione del calore...ognuno ha la sua declinazione di calore. E il calore che si cerca non sempre è lo stesso in ogni situazione. 

Boh...ovviamente parlo della mia esperienza, nei miei tradimenti, non cercavo calore. 
Cercavo me. E trovavo me. E il calore era il mio. 
L'altro mi era chiaro che fosse una passerella. Come chiarivo il fatto di esserlo altrettanto io. 

Nel tradimento ci sono troppe variabili che possono essere confuse per calore, e invece sono dopamina, endorfine, adrenalina 

Confonderle con altro, finisce per mettere in situazioni in cui poi si manca di rispetto e anche di cura. 
Anche se si è due sconosciuti. 

Al netto delle riflessioni...io di fronte ad una situazione come questa, mi chiederei della sintonia sfumata. 
E come mai il mio uomo mi vende fumo. 

Questo probabilmente mi deluderebbe più della mancata condivisione, che potrei spiegarmi con timore di perdere la relazione, vergogna, delusione, etc etc. 

La escort sarebbe proprio l'ultimo dei miei problemi, salvo il genio non avesse svuotato il conto comune! :condom:


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco.
> Se siamo ancora alle esigenze che la donna/moglie deve fornire come una prostituta altrimenti è meglio la prostituta cari uomini vi state rappresentando proprio miserrimi.


Ma ti sei chiesta perché tuo marito sia andato a “puttane” “serialmente parlando”?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco.
> Se siamo ancora alle esigenze che la donna/moglie deve fornire come una prostituta altrimenti è meglio la prostituta cari uomini vi state rappresentando proprio miserrimi.


Che devo dirti Brunetta: è evidente che ti sei fatta apostolo di un mondo che non esiste. E che è anche brutto: nella sua mancanza di naturalezza, veridicità e, quindi, di vita.
Fai riferimento ad un mondo morto e di morte. Necrofilo, spaventoso. Violento nella sua pretesa di ribaltare la natura. Sadico, nel voler condurre gli esseri umani alla follia.
Fortunatamente, la nostra natura, tenacemente resiste.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che devo dirti Brunetta: è evidente che ti sei fatta apostolo di un mondo che non esiste. E che è anche brutto: nella sua mancanza di naturalezza, veridicità e, quindi, di vita.
> Fai riferimento ad un mondo morto e di morte. Necrofilo, spaventoso. Violento nella sua pretesa di ribaltare la natura. Sadico, nel voler condurre gli esseri umani alla follia.
> Fortunatamente, la nostra natura, tenacemente resiste.


Ohhhhh. Sei caduto e hai battuto la testa? Fatt’ vere’


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ti sei chiesta perché tuo marito sia andato a “puttane” “serialmente parlando”?





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che devo dirti Brunetta: è evidente che ti sei fatta apostolo di un mondo che non esiste. E che è anche brutto: nella sua mancanza di naturalezza, veridicità e, quindi, di vita.
> Fai riferimento ad un mondo morto e di morte. Necrofilo, spaventoso. Violento nella sua pretesa di ribaltare la natura. Sadico, nel voler condurre gli esseri umani alla follia.
> Fortunatamente, la nostra natura, tenacemente resiste.


comunque io ho conosciuto parecchi uomini che, tolto il feticcio del denaro et accessori, avevano dentro nella scelta delle escort (non prostitute di strada) anche la vergogna di comunicare alla madre dei loro figli determinate esigenze. 

Alcuni le portavano alle escort, viste come professioniste. O come boccata d'aria senza troppe complicazioni perchè si potevano affidare alla loro esperienza. 
Altri invece ci rinunciavano proprio. Alle loro esigenze intendo. 

Insomma. La questione della prostituzione non parla semplicemente dello scopare, e neppure dell'amore. 

Secondo me. (e anche secondo la storia della prostituzione stessa). 

E sarebbe bello che fra maschi e femmine se ne potesse una buona volta parlare serenamente. 

No?

AL netto del giudizio. 

Io credo che di fondo le proprie esigenze sessuali profonde facciano una fottutissima paura e tendenzialmente si cerchino scorciatoie...

Nell'intimità di una relazione ufficiale, legata ad un progetto, il rischio si alza immensamente sia dal punto di vista concreto che dal punto di vista del riconoscimento da parte dell'altro. 

E non sempre piace essere guardati con certi sguardi quando si esprimono bisogni che ci definiscono, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> E non sempre piace essere guardati con certi sguardi quando si esprimono bisogni che ci definiscono, in un modo o nell'altro.


...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che devo dirti Brunetta: è evidente che ti sei fatta apostolo di un mondo che non esiste. E che è anche brutto: nella sua mancanza di naturalezza, veridicità e, quindi, di vita.
> Fai riferimento ad un mondo morto e di morte. Necrofilo, spaventoso. Violento nella sua pretesa di ribaltare la natura. Sadico, nel voler condurre gli esseri umani alla follia.
> Fortunatamente, la nostra natura, tenacemente resiste.


La natura è quella di uomini che vogliono donne da usare?
Non sei così sprovveduto da non sapere che la natura è solo un espediente retorico.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> comunque io ho conosciuto parecchi uomini che, tolto il feticcio del denaro et accessori, avevano dentro nella scelta delle escort (non prostitute di strada) anche la vergogna di comunicare alla madre dei loro figli determinate esigenze.
> 
> Alcuni le portavano alle escort, viste come professioniste. O come boccata d'aria senza troppe complicazioni perchè si potevano affidare alla loro esperienza.
> Altri invece ci rinunciavano proprio. Alle loro esigenze intendo.
> ...


Le esigenze che si esprimono con le prostitute sono solo quelle di poter esplicitare il disprezzo per le donne sia nel sesso, sia attraverso i soldi.
Non per nulla vengono utilizzati paragoni con mogli che, prive di risorse economiche e con bassa autostima, hanno rapporti matrimoniali basati sulla retribuzione, rapporti che evidentemente fanno trarre soddisfazione a maschi bisognosi di affermare una loro potenza e il loro disprezzo attraverso il denaro.


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...


Per l'appunto...

E non che i signori uomini ne siano esenti eh...


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che devo dirti Brunetta: è evidente che ti sei fatta apostolo di un mondo che non esiste. E che è anche brutto: nella sua mancanza di naturalezza, veridicità e, quindi, di vita.
> Fai riferimento ad un mondo morto e di morte. Necrofilo, spaventoso. Violento nella sua pretesa di ribaltare la natura. Sadico, nel voler condurre gli esseri umani alla follia.
> Fortunatamente, la nostra natura, tenacemente resiste.


apa:


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le esigenze che si esprimono con le prostitute sono solo quelle di poter esplicitare il disprezzo per le donne sia nel sesso, sia attraverso i soldi.
> Non per nulla vengono utilizzati paragoni con mogli che, prive di risorse economiche e con bassa autostima, hanno rapporti matrimoniali basati sulla retribuzione, rapporti che evidentemente fanno trarre soddisfazione a maschi bisognosi di affermare una loro potenza e il loro disprezzo attraverso il denaro.



Io non generalizzerei. 

ripeto, ho conosciuto uomini che cercavano proprio altro con le prostitute. 

Poi ci sono anche questi. 

Ma ci sono anche donne che disprezzano i loro uomini perchè vogliono rapporti anali, per dire.

Il disprezzo mi sembra equamente distribuito. 
Gli uomini hanno dalla loro un maggior potere, anche storico. 
E una educazione al suo uso in un certo modo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Per l'appunto...
> 
> E non che i signori uomini ne siano esenti eh...


...


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> ...


eh...esatto...

e come ti vien poi voglia di scopare con un* che ti guarda a quel modo?

E una e due e tre...sarò anche poco paziente, ma io non ho mica voglia di certi sguardi addosso. Anche di soppiatto. 

Che si fotta (è il pensiero che mi nasce spontaneo).


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non generalizzerei.
> 
> ripeto, ho conosciuto uomini che cercavano proprio altro con le prostitute.
> 
> ...


Non credo che vada confuso il disprezzo di difesa con quello di offesa, anche se entrambi perpetuano una logica relazionale violenta.


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che vada confuso *il disprezzo di difesa con quello di offesa*, anche se entrambi perpetuano una logica relazionale violenta.


Sono d'accordo. 

Ma è un processo di razionalizzazione quello in grassetto. 

E nasce dal desiderio di comprensione reciproca. 
Che il disprezzo uccide, lentamente, ma uccide.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...esatto...
> 
> e come ti vien poi voglia di scopare con un* che ti guarda a quel modo?
> 
> ...


Più che altro cambi discorso :carneval:

Poi magari questa gente (con questi sguardi) si stupisce che uno tiene segreti e cosucce fuori.. :rotfl:


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ti sei chiesta perché tuo marito sia andato a “puttane” “serialmente parlando”?


Caro Blaise, 
si, certamente come tutti all’inizio. E ti assicuro che è doloroso il primo momento. Ti ripeto che ho la certezza assoluta che non è colpa mia. Prima della scoperta del tradimento non mi sono mai rifiutata, anche se certe volte ero stanca. I suoi complimenti erano molto lusinghieri, e altrettanto falsi ( dico io adesso). Posso permettermi una domanda ? Perché dai per scontato che il tradito deve aver per forza una mancanza ? Qui parliamo di un uomo che ha scoperto la sessualità con le donne a pagamento e così è andato avanti anche prima di conoscermi. Ed evidentemente anche dopo. D’accordo di mettermi in gioco e pensare se avevo delle mancanze io. Ci ho pensato molto e no, non sono io il problema. Lo so per certo e puoi anche immaginare come ho avuto questa certezza.


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Caro Blaise,
> si, certamente come tutti all’inizio. E ti assicuro che è doloroso il primo momento. Ti ripeto che ho la certezza assoluta che non è colpa mia. Prima della scoperta del tradimento non mi sono mai rifiutata, anche se certe volte ero stanca. I suoi complimenti erano molto lusinghieri, e altrettanto falsi ( dico io adesso). Posso permettermi una domanda ? Perché dai per scontato che il tradito deve aver per forza una mancanza ? Qui parliamo di un uomo che ha scoperto la sessualità con le donne a pagamento e così è andato avanti anche prima di conoscermi. Ed evidentemente anche dopo. D’accordo di mettermi in gioco e pensare se avevo delle mancanze io. Ci ho pensato molto e no, non sono io il problema. Lo so per certo e puoi anche immaginare come ho avuto questa certezza.


Hai trovato “fuori” delle conferme?


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che altro cambi discorso :carneval:
> 
> Poi magari questa gente (con questi sguardi) si stupisce che uno tiene segreti e cosucce fuori.. :rotfl:


eh...

disprezzo e disapprovazione sono sguardi distruttivi. 

forse la disapprovazione ancora più del disprezzo. 
Che è più strisciante ma anche più familiare, la disapprovazione intendo. 

A me, passa ogni voglia di discorsi più che altro. 
Finiscono le parole. 

Pensandoci, è più la disapprovazione del disprezzo. 

Il disprezzo mi provoca un rifiuto istantaneo dell'altro e di ogni comunicazione con l'altro. E chiudo. 

La disapprovazione mi demotiva proprio. Parole e pensieri e desideri che muoiono ancora prima di poter uscire fuori. 

Anche perchè capita che si chiede pure conto di quegli sguardi, e la risposta è "chi??????io?????". 
E non penso sia malafede. 

Credo che a volte quegli sguardi siano proprio incontrollati e escano quasi senza che l'altro possa fare nulla per fermarli o renderli dialogici. E se ne dispiaccia pure. Ma non può proprio farci niente.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...
> 
> disprezzo e disapprovazione sono sguardi distruttivi.
> 
> ...


Eh sì.. è così.. 

Sono confini.. tracciati inconsapevolmente come solchi

È un come dire:"e dove staresti andando tu..?"

A volte.. in quei solchi ci finisce dentro proprio chi con quegli sguardi (spesso inconsapevoli come ben dici) li ha (inconsapevolmente) tracciati..


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. è così..
> 
> Sono confini.. tracciati inconsapevolmente come solchi
> 
> ...


Più che altro...è che non ci si può fare niente. 

Voglio dire. 

Mi guardi con disapprovazione per la mia sessualità e che si può fare? 

Chi cambia a questo punto?

Io smetto la mia sessualità per non essere disapprovata o tu smetti la tua sessualità per non disapprovare la mia?

Comunque la si giri, si finisce per mettersi l'un l'altro in una posizione senza via d'uscita. 

Che se tu uomo disapprovi profondamente donne che per esempio hanno avuto molte relazioni prima di te, non è che si può cambiare  o rinnegare(più che altro) il passato e neanche si può cambiare la tua idea relazionale se quella ti compone. 

O se tu donna disapprovi il sesso "spinto", non è che l'altro può cambiare il suo modo del sesso o tu puoi cambiare le tue percezioni di quel tipo di sesso. 

(EDIT: ho scelto volutamente stereotipi di disapprovazione...ma la scelta è pressochè infinita).

Non tutti i limiti possono essere superati insieme. 

Secondo me. 

E l'affetto complica molto tutto. 
Perchè mi puoi voler bene pur disapprovando quell'aspetto di me. 
E io ti posso voler bene pur sentendo la tua disapprovazione. 
E viceversa. 

Ma non è che l'affetto, il volersi bene, risolve la questione. 
O rende superabile la disapprovazione. 

La mette semplicemente sotto il tappeto per un po'. 
A volte sotto il tappeto ci resta (e c'è un prezzo per questo, che raramente viene esplicitato e compreso e riconosciuto) a volte sotto il tappeto non ci resta e si opta per soluzioni alternative. 

In particolare e soprattutto se si parla di sessualità. 

Peccato se ne parli come di un accessorio e non come quello che è. Ossia una componente fondamentale della struttura di personalità di ogni individuo. 

Quando c'è disapprovazione, disprezzo, si finisce per essere semplicemente impotenti. 

Non si può approvare quel che si disapprova e non si può godere della disapprovazione di sè. 
E la condivisione va in vacanza. 

Se va bene.

EDIT: questo discorso, è comunque altro dalla scelta di mentire. Che è comunque una scelta possibile e non l'unica.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro...è che non ci si può fare niente.
> 
> Voglio dire.
> 
> ...


In teoria l'affetto potrebbe essere un ponte per l'accoglienza... In teoria.

Dipende dalla struttura dell'affetto individuale.

Almeno accogliere, non dico approvare, anche perché in fin dei conti "approvare" sa di esame superato

Accogliere ...

Beh.. certo essere "accoglienti" non è roba da poco..

In vacanza ci andrebbe mandato il giudizio, che viceversa molti si portano a spasso come il cane ai giardinetti, da mattina a sera, praticamente su tutti e tutto


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non è la prostituta è l’uomo.


Mi sembrano entrambi parimenti amorali.
Non credo siano molti gli uomini che ambirebbero a sposarsi una prostituta.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto prostitute ed escort con cui ho avuto ottimi rapporti.
> Non così con i clienti.


Credo che avrei la tua stessa prevenzione nei confronti delle prostitute.
Il genere non mi attira.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un’altra che marito e amante sono santi. Non sono mai andati a puttane.
> A parte qualche santarelino che bazzica qui dentro credete veramente che i vs. Legittimi o illegittimi non sono mai andati a puttane? Svegliaaaaaaaaa


La metà degli uomini è andata una volta a puttane.
L'altra metà no.
Più o meno la stessa percentuale dei tradimenti.
Alla fine restare insieme o lasciarsi per queste ragioni sembra quasi più una questione di casualita' che di differenti situazioni.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In teoria l'affetto potrebbe essere un ponte per l'accoglienza... In teoria.
> 
> Dipende dalla struttura dell'affetto individuale.
> 
> ...


In teoria potrebbe, sì

Nella pratica diventa spesso un "se mi vuoi bene, allora..."

Oppure un "ti voglio tanto bene che io...quindi tu..."

Perchè dentro nell'affetto c'è la paura di perdere. E non semplicemente l'altro. 

Io invece non escludo l'approvazione. 

Non mi basta l'accoglienza. Non mi è mai bastata. 

O mi stimi o non mi stimi. 
E viceversa io eh. 

E la stima è una questione di paradigmi individuali, se parliamo di sessualità. 

E escludere la sessualità dalla stima per me è come tagliar via un braccio o una gamba alla persona. 

Io penso che ognuno abbia i suoi limiti. 
E penso che spesso si pensi che i limiti dell'altro possano cambiare. Lasciando invariati i propri.
In particolare quando si tratta di sessualità. In fondo è solo sesso oh. Vuoi mettere l'amore????
(sarà che io non ambisco alla castità e per me esiste sesso senza amore ma amore senza sesso, no. A voler usare l'amore.)

In tutto questo alcuni limiti sono semplicemente oggettivi. 

Ci sono cose, modalità che semplicemente dentro risuonano stridendo. E non ci si può fare niente. 
Anche con tutto l'affetto del mondo e con tutta l'assenza di giudizio del mondo, continuano a stridere. 

Perchè il limite è lì. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

Non possiamo soddisfare reciprocamente tutti i bisogni. Dipende però da quali bisogni non sono soddisfatti. 
La non soddisfazione di alcuni, compromette semplicemente una relazione. E la scala di priorità varia da individuo ad individuo. Senza che questo definisca giusto o sbagliato l'uno o l'altro. 

La scelta è se parlarne apertamente, oppure decidere di tacere fino a che morte non ci separi, prendendosi ogni tanto lo svago per non perdersi nella relazione con sè oppure rinunciando (a parti di sè) per (ognuno ha la sua motivazione).  

Credo dipenda da moltissimi fattori, parlarne o meno. Da quelli più concreti a quelli più emotivi. 

Non esporsi crea comunque dei muri. E lì entra in gioco sensibilità e tolleranza dei muri, anche queste individuali. 

Insomma...non vedo molta via d'uscita quando entra in gioco la disapprovazione. 
Perchè prima di erodere fuori, erode dentro. 

Se io disapprovo l'altro, mi si spegne il desiderio. 
Tanto quanto mi si spegne se è l'altro a disapprovare me. 

Affetto o non affetto. 

E' il desiderio che se ne va in vacanza.

C'è chi invece riesce a ridirigere. O a prendere la disapprovazione e metterla in un qualche comparto stagno. 

A me riesce di farlo solo se la persona con cui lo faccio è a una certa distanza. 
Se la faccio entrare, non sono più capace. 

Si trasforma la relazione.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è il tuo limite per quanto riguarda te.
> 
> Ma non è un limite assoluto e non è generalizzabile. E' tuo.
> E riguarda la tua sessualità. Che non è assoluta e non il riferimento per le sessualità altrui. E non lo può essere.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> comunque io ho conosciuto parecchi uomini che, tolto il feticcio del denaro et accessori, avevano dentro nella scelta delle escort (non prostitute di strada) anche la vergogna di comunicare alla madre dei loro figli determinate esigenze.
> 
> Alcuni le portavano alle escort, viste come professioniste. O come boccata d'aria senza troppe complicazioni perchè si potevano affidare alla loro esperienza.
> Altri invece ci rinunciavano proprio. Alle loro esigenze intendo.
> ...


Quoto ancora.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non generalizzerei.
> 
> ripeto, ho conosciuto uomini che cercavano proprio altro con le prostitute.
> 
> ...


Sì, poi per uscire dai cliché di genere - siamo nel 2018 - aggiungerei che anche le donne oggi cercano l'uomo a pagamento.
Visto con i miei occhi a Capoverde ma so che anche altrove sono ricercati maschi aventi determinate caratteristiche.
Ci sono anche siti apposta.
Questo per uscire dalla solita opposizione maschio  vs femmina e cominciare a parlare di sesso mercenario nelle sue implicazioni generali.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In teoria l'affetto potrebbe essere un ponte per l'accoglienza... In teoria.
> 
> Dipende dalla struttura dell'affetto individuale.
> 
> ...


Sì, l'affetto è proprio quello che ti fa accogliere i bisogni dell'altro reprimendo un poco i tuoi senza soffrirne.
Almeno fino al giorno in cui a quell'affetto subentra l'innamoramento per un'altra, e quei bisogni emergono prepotentemente.
A meno che prima non si sia trovato un'altro modo per esprimerli.
Non basta quindi a dare stabilità alla coppia.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Una domanda rivolta a tutti quanti: nel caso vi fosse negato il sesso dal partner ufficiale trovereste accettabile rivolgervi a un soggetto mercenario?
E nel caso foste voi a negare sesso al compagno per varie e non superabili ragioni, tollerereste che si rivolgesse a professionisti?
Mi rivolgo sia a uomini che a donne.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta a tutti quanti: nel caso vi fosse negato il sesso dal partner ufficiale trovereste accettabile rivolgervi a un soggetto mercenario?
> E nel caso foste voi a negare sesso al compagno per varie e non superabili ragioni, tollerereste che si rivolgesse a professionisti?
> Mi rivolgo sia a uomini che a donne.


No.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta a tutti quanti: nel caso vi fosse negato il sesso dal partner ufficiale trovereste accettabile rivolgervi a un soggetto mercenario?
> E nel caso foste voi a negare sesso al compagno per varie e non superabili ragioni, tollerereste che si rivolgesse a professionisti?
> Mi rivolgo sia a uomini che a donne.


No io non mi rivolgerei ad un mercenario, perché non riesco a separare il sesso dal sentimento.
Però......preferirei  che mio marito si rivolgesse ad una prostituta , essendo una professionista non si farebbe coinvolgere sentimentalmente.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ragazzo gli anni passano anche per te. Io lo saccio e mi adeguo. “Se” tu ci arrivi vedrai.


Quasi arrivato ....ma son due anni che non controllo più e non ho problemi; dopo gli anta,tutti, più o meno....
Come diceva Grillo basta avere diciotto orgasmi al mese per evitare il pericolo.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta a tutti quanti: nel caso vi fosse negato il sesso dal partner ufficiale trovereste accettabile rivolgervi a un soggetto mercenario?
> E nel caso foste voi a negare sesso al compagno per varie e non superabili ragioni, tollerereste che si rivolgesse a professionisti?
> Mi rivolgo sia a uomini che a donne.


A quel punto liberi tutti ; e ciascuno per sé.
La negazione rompe un patto.Che sia imposta o subìta.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La natura è quella di uomini che vogliono donne da usare?
> Non sei così sprovveduto da non sapere che la natura è solo un espediente retorico.


O la natura è quella delle donne che si vendono per ottenere vantaggi?
Entrambe...


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai trovato “fuori” delle conferme?


Si. 
Un tradimento rompe i patti, un tradimento cambia irrimediabilmente i traditi. E una persona tradita che prima non avrebbe mai e poi mai pensato di tradire, disorientata, disperata e distrutta cerca di colmare un vuoto affettivo. 
Per quello che riguarda la sessualità di mio marito non è una sessualità spinta, ma molto, molto di più. E che io ho cercato entro certo limiti di accontentare.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta a tutti quanti: nel caso vi fosse negato il sesso dal partner ufficiale trovereste accettabile rivolgervi a un soggetto mercenario?
> E nel caso foste voi a negare sesso al compagno per varie e non superabili ragioni, tollerereste che si rivolgesse a professionisti?
> Mi rivolgo sia a uomini che a donne.


Si, lo trovo accettabile in questo caso. Anzi lo trovo una conseguenza naturale. No invece se si hanno rapporti regolari e frequenti con il coniuge e in più lo copri anche di mille complimenti. Un po’ di coerenza pretendo, niente di più.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Caro Blaise,
> si, certamente come tutti all’inizio. E ti assicuro che è doloroso il primo momento. Ti ripeto che ho la certezza assoluta che non è colpa mia. Prima della scoperta del tradimento non mi sono mai rifiutata, anche se certe volte ero stanca. I suoi complimenti erano molto lusinghieri, e altrettanto falsi ( dico io adesso). Posso permettermi una domanda ? Perché dai per scontato che il tradito deve aver per forza una mancanza ? Qui parliamo di un uomo che ha scoperto la sessualità con le donne a pagamento e così è andato avanti anche prima di conoscermi. Ed evidentemente anche dopo. D’accordo di mettermi in gioco e pensare se avevo delle mancanze io. Ci ho pensato molto e no, non sono io il problema. Lo so per certo e puoi anche immaginare come ho avuto questa certezza.


Cara non era diretto a te ma alla signora [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. Posso capire che ti sia sentita chiamata in causa, ma da quando hai detto che tuo marito ha una dipendenza, mi limito a domandarti  te lo tieni o lo butti?


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta a tutti quanti: nel caso vi fosse negato il sesso dal partner ufficiale trovereste accettabile rivolgervi a un soggetto mercenario?
> E nel caso foste voi a negare sesso al compagno per varie e non superabili ragioni, tollerereste che si rivolgesse a professionisti?
> Mi rivolgo sia a uomini che a donne.


No di certo per la prima questione.

Sulla seconda faccio veramente fatica a concepire perché dovrei negarmi. La trovo una cosa inverosimile... a meno forse di una malattia. Boh.

Non so se, comunque, riuscirei ad accettarlo.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Quasi arrivato ....ma son due anni che non controllo più e non ho problemi; dopo gli anta,tutti, più o meno....
> Come diceva Grillo basta avere diciotto orgasmi al mese per evitare il pericolo.


Se te li giostri solo tu non vale.(rif.18)


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara non era diretto a te ma alla signora @_Brunetta_. Posso capire che ti sia sentita chiamata in causa, ma da quando hai detto che tuo marito ha una dipendenza, mi limito a domandarti  te lo tieni o lo butti?


Per vari motivi che non sto qui ad elencare per ora me lo tengo. Fisicamente in casa. Per il resto questo suo tradimento mi ha portato a conoscere qualcuno che , strano a dirlo alla mia venerabile età ... rappresenta la più bella storia d’amore che abbia mai vissuta.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta a tutti quanti: nel caso vi fosse negato il sesso dal partner ufficiale trovereste accettabile rivolgervi a un soggetto mercenario?
> E nel caso foste voi a negare sesso al compagno per varie e non superabili ragioni, tollerereste che si rivolgesse a professionisti?
> Mi rivolgo sia a uomini che a donne.


Si,


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, poi per uscire dai cliché di genere - siamo nel 2018 - aggiungerei che anche le donne oggi cercano l'uomo a pagamento.
> Visto con i miei occhi a Capoverde ma so che anche altrove sono ricercati maschi aventi determinate caratteristiche.
> Ci sono anche siti apposta.
> Questo per uscire dalla solita opposizione maschio  vs femmina e cominciare a parlare di sesso mercenario nelle sue implicazioni generali.


Comunque, se parliamo di sesso mercenario, esiste anche tra le mura di casa o come base di alcune relazioni. 

E, per citare la mitica Karen Walker:

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_j_4fbAtNCA[/video]


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per vari motivi che non sto qui ad elencare per ora me lo tengo. Fisicamente in casa. Per il resto questo suo tradimento mi ha portato a conoscere qualcuno che , strano a dirlo alla mia venerabile età ... rappresenta la più bella storia d’amore che abbia mai vissuta.


E allora di che cazzo ti lamenti hai trovato l’ammore grazie alle puttane di tuo marito. Ringrazialo e ogni tanto dagli il regalino.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per vari motivi che non sto qui ad elencare per ora me lo tengo. Fisicamente in casa. Per il resto questo suo tradimento mi ha portato a conoscere qualcuno che , strano a dirlo alla mia venerabile età ... rappresenta la più bella storia d’amore che abbia mai vissuta.


A ognuno il suo, quindi, a seconda delle proprie possibilità e inclinazioni.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E allora di che cazzo ti lamenti hai trovato l’ammore grazie alle puttane di tuo marito. Ringrazialo e ogni tanto dagli il regalino.


Infatti avevo anche pensato di inviare un grande mazzo di fiori alla Signora. Se la metti così sembra che per te le sofferenze di un tradito quando scopre tutto non rappresentino  nulla. Si soffre da cani cari Blaise, quindi perché questa avversione per chi ha saputo rinascere ?


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A ognuno il suo, quindi, a seconda delle proprie possibilità e inclinazioni.


Bisogna cambiare : Nuova.....tradita e traditrice.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Infatti avevo anche pensato di inviare un grande mazzo di fiori alla Signora. Se la metti così sembra che per te le sofferenze di un tradito quando scopre tutto non rappresentano nulla. Si soffre da cani cari Blaise, quindi perché questa avversione per chi ha saputo rinascere ?


Per quello che riguarda i fiori è vero non sto scherzando. Il tradimento è un rischio anche per chi tradisce: il tradito potrebbe scoprire che c’è molto di meglio fuori casa. Voilà


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Infatti avevo anche pensato di inviare un grande mazzo di fiori alla Signora. Se la metti così sembra che per te le sofferenze di un tradito quando scopre tutto non rappresentano nulla. Si soffre da cani cari Blaise, quindi perché questa avversione per chi ha saputo rinascere ?


Ma quale avversione è un “fallo” di reazione, ci sta. Però va sanzionato allora cara la mia signora hai buttato merda a vagonate su tuo marito qualche palata te la potresti addossare.


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per quello che riguarda i fiori è vero non sto scherzando. Il tradimento è un rischio anche per chi tradisce: il tradito potrebbe scoprire che c’è molto di meglio fuori casa. Voilà


Come mai hai scritto sul forum?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quale avversione è un “fallo” di reazione, ci sta. Però va sanzionato allora cara la mia signora hai buttato merda a vagonate su tuo marito qualche palata te la potresti addossare.


Ma stiamo scherzando? 
Un tradimento rompe i patti. Dopo il suo tradimento mi sono sentita sola e libera. Non ho tradito un bel nulla: nessuno soffre per il mio tradimento perché a mio marito non importa nulla. Ma cosa pensavi ? Di rimanere a vita lagnante e tradita ?
Nessun rimpianto da parte mia, così come nessun rimpianto c’è stato da parte di mio marito. E inoltre un fattore importante: la cronologia. Il suo tradimento è il motivo di tutto quello che è successo dopo. Farmi suora ? No, grazie


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Come mai hai scritto sul forum?


Lo stesso motivo per quale hanno scritto gli altri: confronto...


----------



## patroclo (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta a tutti quanti: nel caso vi fosse negato il sesso dal partner ufficiale trovereste accettabile rivolgervi a un soggetto mercenario?
> E nel caso foste voi a negare sesso al compagno per varie e non superabili ragioni, tollerereste che si rivolgesse a professionisti?
> Mi rivolgo sia a uomini che a donne.


Si e no alla prima domanda.....avendo vissuto un'enorme allontanamento fisico dalla ex ( prima di disinnamorarmi) avevo considerato anche a questa soluzione ma in realtà la conclusione è stata un'altra ( oltre alle questioni etiche/sanitarie/ecc. ecc..) ho pensato che se devo fare sesso con una persona che lo fa non per desiderio spontaneo ( in questo caso soldi) allora potevo benissimo continuare a farlo a casa (..ogni tanto capitava) ......

....ma poi le cose si sono evolute in altro modo......e sono contento così.....

Alla seconda non saprei cosa rispondere......avendo vissuto la negazione mi potrei rifiutare solo in caso di grave problema fisico.....non riesco a immaginare una vita con un partner senza la componente sessuale (poi fra 30 anni ne riparliamo)


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando?
> Un tradimento rompe i patti. Dopo il suo tradimento mi sono sentita sola e libera. Non ho tradito un bel nulla: nessuno soffre per il mio tradimento perché a mio marito non importa nulla. Ma cosa pensavi ? Di rimanere a vita lagnante e tradita ?
> Nessun rimpianto da parte mia, così come nessun rimpianto c’è stato da parte di mio marito. E inoltre un fattore importante: la cronologia. Il suo tradimento è il motivo di tutto quello che è successo dopo. Farmi suora ? No, grazie


No suora no, ma martire si. 
Guarda che io non sono il top dei principi brunettiani. Chiava e fatti chiavare ma almeno non rompere i coglioni ad addossare la totale colpa a tuo marito. E non predicare bene e razzoli male. Ora siete due “merde”.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No suora no, ma martire si.
> Guarda che io non sono il top dei principi brunettiani. Chiava e fatti chiavare ma almeno non rompere i coglioni ad addossare la totale colpa a tuo marito. E non predicare bene e razzoli male. Ora siete due “merde”.


Dovrei essere “una merda” perché ho scelto di vivere dopo la stangata di un tradimento?
Non stimo le persone che insultano. 
Punto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta a tutti quanti: nel caso vi fosse negato il sesso dal partner ufficiale trovereste accettabile rivolgervi a un soggetto mercenario?
> E nel caso foste voi a negare sesso al compagno per varie e non superabili ragioni, tollerereste che si rivolgesse a professionisti?
> Mi rivolgo sia a uomini che a donne.


Se non andassi più a letto con mio marito vorrebbe dire che non mi interessa più. A quel punto faccia ciò che vuole. Probabilmente ci sarebbero già altri motivi per non stimarlo e desiderarlo
Per quel che riguarda me assolutamente no. Non avrebbe senso fare sesso con qualcuno perché lo pago


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dovrei essere “una merda” perché ho scelto di vivere dopo la stangata di un tradimento?
> Non stimo le persone che insultano.
> Punto


Siete in due le merde, mica solo tu.
Vivere dopo la stangata? Ma certo già detto chiava e fatti chiavare. Il problema è che l’hai messa giù a santarellina. Ma poi alla fine il richiamo del cazzo novello è uscito fuori. 
Quindi ambedue merde. Punto


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dovrei essere “una merda” perché ho scelto di vivere dopo la stangata di un tradimento?
> Non stimo le persone che insultano.
> Punto


Il concetto espresso da Blaise, che è traditore a sua volta, è che anche tu sei una traditrice al pari di tuo marito e che qualsiasi tradimento è puro atto volontario, non deve tirare in ballo responsabilità altrui.
E' ovvio, aggiungo io, che ci possono essere motivazioni più o meno forti dietro a un tradimento.
Essere già stati traditi può essere una motivazione molto forte per decidere di tradire, come pure non avere più rapporti col partner. Ma rimane sempre e comunque una tua scelta che definisce te.
Io sono stato tradito e in più occasioni ho avuto la tentazione di tradire a mia volta.
Ma non sono mai stato convinto a portare le cose fino in fondo perché sapevo che questo avrebbe aumentato il carico dei problemi da portare in famiglia e non avevo alcuna intenzione che questo accadesse.
Il "non tradire" è stato pertanto un atto volontario esattamente come sarebbe stato il "tradire".
Mia moglie non ha avuto alcun ruolo nelle mie scelte.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E allora di che cazzo ti lamenti hai trovato l’ammore grazie alle puttane di tuo marito. Ringrazialo e ogni tanto dagli il regalino.


Ma infatti...

Tutta sta lagna x dire che GRAZIE a tutto questo ha trovato un uomo meraviglioso e una storia di amore senza pari..

Il monumento alla escort dovrebbe fare..:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> 
> Tutta sta lagna x dire che GRAZIE a tutto questo ha trovato un uomo meraviglioso e una storia di amore senza pari..
> 
> Il monumento alla escort dovrebbe fare..:rotfl:


Pero’  mi puzza. A mo di vedova con il marito morto in casa e dice: se’ fatto tardi e’ maritme’ non s’atterra. Che ce l’aveva dietro la porta la laretta trullala.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

Ma cos'è, tana liberi tutti? :rotfl:
Certo, il patto è rotto, certo ha iniziato lui.
Tu però ne hai subito approfittato per negarti e cercare fuori. Dai la sensazione che non aspettassi altro.
Non sei né santa né martire. Non hai né deciso di rompere né di ricostruire. Hai deciso di "accettare la sfida".


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Le solite giustificazioni per sembrare puliti.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Le solite giustificazioni per sembrare puliti.


Appunto.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma cos'è, tana liberi tutti? :rotfl:
> Certo, il patto è rotto, certo ha iniziato lui.
> Tu però ne hai subito approfittato per negarti e cercare fuori. Dai la sensazione che non aspettassi altro.
> Non sei né santa né martire. Non hai né deciso di rompere né di ricostruire. Hai deciso di "accettare la sfida".


Vuoi mettere quando lo prendi con ammore,che quando lo dai e devi pure pagare. Dai non c’è storia.


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2018)

tutti nervosi oggi....


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Le solite giustificazioni per sembrare puliti.


Dal tradimento di mio marito sono passati 6 mesi fini a quando io ho conosciuto qualcuno. Sei mesi in cui lui ha continuato a fare sesso con  le escort e non ha avuto il minimo pentimento o dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Non c’era niente da ricostruire, non cerco e non vi devo giustificazioni.
MA SE UNA DONNA VIENE TRADITA DITE CHE NON SAPEVA FARE. INVECE SE LA DONNA TRADITA SCEGLIE DI CONTINUARE A VIVERE ALLORA LA CHIAMATE UNA MERDA  ?
SIAMO IN UN PAESE DOVE VIENE ACCETTATO E INCORAGGIATO L’ADULTERIO DI UN MASCHIO, MENTRE LA DONNA VIENE INSULTATA ?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dal tradimento di mio marito sono passati 6 mesi fini a quando io ho conosciuto qualcuno. Sei mesi in cui lui ha continuato a fare sesso con  le escort e non ha avuto il minimo pentimento o dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Non c’era niente da ricostruire, non cerco e non vi devo giustificazioni.
> MA SE UNA DONNA VIENE TRADITA DITE CHE NON SAPEVA FARE. INVECE SE LA DONNA TRADITA SCEGLIE DI CONTINUARE A VIVERE ALLORA LA CHIAMATE UNA MERDA  ?
> SIAMO IN UN PAESE DOVE VIENE ACCETTATO E INCORAGGIATO L’ADULTERIO DI UN MASCHIO, MENTRE LA DONNA VIENE INSULTATA ?


Parlaci del tuo di tradimento...
Come lo hai conosciuto.. se è sposato..

Così x par condicio

Parlaci di questa "te"


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> tutti nervosi oggi....


Io no, tu?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dal tradimento di mio marito sono passati 6 mesi fini a quando io ho conosciuto qualcuno. Sei mesi in cui lui ha continuato a fare sesso con  le escort e non ha avuto il minimo pentimento o dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Non c’era niente da ricostruire, non cerco e non vi devo giustificazioni.
> MA SE UNA DONNA VIENE TRADITA DITE CHE NON SAPEVA FARE. INVECE SE LA DONNA TRADITA SCEGLIE DI CONTINUARE A VIVERE ALLORA LA CHIAMATE UNA MERDA  ?
> SIAMO IN UN PAESE DOVE VIENE ACCETTATO E INCORAGGIATO L’ADULTERIO DI UN MASCHIO, MENTRE LA DONNA VIENE INSULTATA ?


A  A lui è chiaro che il matrimonio finito? Perché se gli è chiaro il tuo non è nemmeno un tradimento se invece lui pensa che non vai a letto con lui ma che comunque ti consideri sua moglie anche tu stai tradendo. Poi ripeto io capisco lo schifo che provi E il tuo tradimento secondo me non è paragonabile al suo ma questo per il mio modo o per il tuo modo di vedere il sesso per molti può non esserci differenza.


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dal tradimento di mio marito sono passati 6 mesi fini a quando io ho conosciuto qualcuno. Sei mesi in cui lui ha continuato a fare sesso con  le escort e non ha avuto il minimo pentimento o dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Non c’era niente da ricostruire, non cerco e non vi devo giustificazioni.
> MA SE UNA DONNA VIENE TRADITA DITE CHE NON SAPEVA FARE. INVECE SE LA DONNA TRADITA SCEGLIE DI CONTINUARE A VIVERE ALLORA LA CHIAMATE UNA MERDA  ?
> SIAMO IN UN PAESE DOVE VIENE ACCETTATO E INCORAGGIATO L’ADULTERIO DI UN MASCHIO, MENTRE LA DONNA VIENE INSULTATA ?


Penso (è una mia interpretazione) che nessuna nega il dolore ed il torto che tu hai subito. Quello che ti vogliono dire (un po' troppo duramente a mio avviso) è che tu hai tutti i diritti di recuperare la tua vita, ma se lo fai attraverso l'inganno ti metti sul piano di tuo marito. Un torto è sempre un torto, indipendentemente da chi lo fa per primo. 
Lascialo e rifatti una vita, è un tuo diritto.


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io no, tu?&#55357;&#56834;


Stranamente neanche io..


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dal tradimento di mio marito sono passati 6 mesi fini a quando io ho conosciuto qualcuno. Sei mesi in cui lui ha continuato a fare sesso con  le escort e non ha avuto il minimo pentimento o dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Non c’era niente da ricostruire, non cerco e non vi devo giustificazioni.
> MA SE UNA DONNA VIENE TRADITA DITE CHE NON SAPEVA FARE. INVECE SE LA DONNA TRADITA SCEGLIE DI CONTINUARE A VIVERE ALLORA LA CHIAMATE UNA MERDA [emoji848] ?
> SIAMO IN UN PAESE DOVE VIENE ACCETTATO E INCORAGGIATO L’ADULTERIO DI UN MASCHIO, MENTRE LA DONNA VIENE INSULTATA ?


Io non ti ho insultato.
Dico che non è normale che uno vada costantemente da  escort, e continui a frequentarle anche dopo essere stato scoperto.
C'è qualcosa che non mi torna.


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dal tradimento di mio marito sono passati 6 mesi fini a quando io ho conosciuto qualcuno. Sei mesi in cui lui ha continuato a fare sesso con  le escort e non ha avuto il minimo pentimento o dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Non c’era niente da ricostruire, non cerco e non vi devo giustificazioni.
> MA SE UNA DONNA VIENE TRADITA DITE CHE NON SAPEVA FARE. INVECE SE LA DONNA TRADITA SCEGLIE DI CONTINUARE A VIVERE ALLORA LA CHIAMATE UNA MERDA  ?
> SIAMO IN UN PAESE DOVE VIENE ACCETTATO E INCORAGGIATO L’ADULTERIO DI UN MASCHIO, MENTRE LA DONNA VIENE INSULTATA ?


Ma no.
Il punto è che chi tradisce è sempre un po’ una merda, a prescindere dalla situazione che vive in casa.. perché normalmente un’altra scelta è possibile.
Anche tradire per reazione... è sempre tradire.

I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali, ovviamente, ma sempre implicano la non trasparenza e l’inganno dell’altro.
Per questo è un’azione biasimevole. 

Sono scelte.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere quando lo prendi con ammore,che quando lo dai e devi pure pagare. Dai non c’è storia.


Infatti, si dichiara "vincitrice". Morale e materiale!


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dal tradimento di mio marito sono passati 6 mesi fini a quando io ho conosciuto qualcuno. Sei mesi in cui lui ha continuato a fare sesso con  le escort e non ha avuto il minimo pentimento o dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Non c’era niente da ricostruire, non cerco e non vi devo giustificazioni.
> MA SE UNA DONNA VIENE TRADITA DITE CHE NON SAPEVA FARE. INVECE SE LA DONNA TRADITA SCEGLIE DI CONTINUARE A VIVERE ALLORA LA CHIAMATE UNA MERDA  ?
> SIAMO IN UN PAESE DOVE VIENE ACCETTATO E INCORAGGIATO L’ADULTERIO DI UN MASCHIO, MENTRE LA DONNA VIENE INSULTATA ?


Poverina. Qui siamo tutti d’accordo che quantomeno tuo marito ha una patologia e che forse va “AIUTATO” con un trattamento “adeguato e non con un “tradimento”. Per come la vedo io è che tu, non ci tenevi abbastanza , ( non uso apposta “lo amavi” non credo all’amore troppo irraggiungibile per me). Poi 6 mesi e zac ? Ma che lo tenevi dietro la porta? 
Amore bello ripeto: hai presentato, nel 3d,una merda tuo marito e te stessa un povera moglie tradita. Dopo, solo dopo hai tirato fuori la tua storia. Era doveroso farlo contestualmente è perciò che ti dico: siete due merde.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlaci del tuo di tradimento...
> Come lo hai conosciuto.. se è sposato..
> 
> Così x par condicio
> ...


Mi sa che è sposato, il giovanotto ha subito preso in cura da buon crocerossino la signora.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Poi magari vi cercate l'amante per fare cose inusitate....
> Credo che siano solo retaggi discendenti da una educazione cattolica e repressiva. Tant'è che si giustifica  (almeno per quello che leggo qua) un tradimento con coinvolgimento sentimentale che, per antonomasia distrugge quasi sempre irrevocabilmente l'istituto del matrimonio (oppure i principii monogamici di un rapporto che dovrebbe essere esclusivo). Sono le due facce ipocrite della stessa medaglia .


Ma perchè "all'amor non si comanda" per me è quello che muove il mondo, non il sesso. Rinunciare all'amore è condannarsi ad una vita di infelicità, e non parlo da cattolica repressa. Il sesso è bello bellissimo, con chi amo. Ma questa è la mia opinione


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che è sposato, il giovanotto ha subito preso in cura da buon crocerossino la signora.


Più che altro.. dopo aver letto il ritratto del "mostro" (ovviamente nella rappresentazione mentale di lei) ero curiosissimo di leggere il ritratto del "meraviglioso"


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che è sposato, il giovanotto ha subito preso in cura da buon crocerossino la signora.


buon samaritano


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti, si dichiara "vincitrice". Morale e materiale!


Non nascondo nulla a mio marito; semplicemente non mi ha mai chiesto dove vado o perché non gli interessa o perché sa di essere colpa sua. 
Comunque qui vedo un mucchio di maschi frustati in quanto una donna che si permette di fare altrettanto di quanto hanno fatto loro, possa scoprire ( qui il punto dolente e la sorgente di insulti) fuori casa un maschio alfa. Non un “ ammore “ ma AMORE. E questo brucia cari signori ( aggiungerei un po’, giusto un po’ maschilisti ). Il vostro ego di traditori ne soffre...
Sono d’accordo con chi dice che la via più onesta è quella del divorzio. Ma in certe situazioni non è subito possibile e NON per una mia comodità. Un marito che va con escort spende un patrimonio


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dal tradimento di mio marito sono passati 6 mesi fini a quando io ho conosciuto qualcuno. Sei mesi in cui lui ha continuato a fare sesso con  le escort e non ha avuto il minimo pentimento o dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Non c’era niente da ricostruire, non cerco e non vi devo giustificazioni.
> MA SE UNA DONNA VIENE TRADITA DITE CHE NON SAPEVA FARE. INVECE SE LA DONNA TRADITA SCEGLIE DI CONTINUARE A VIVERE ALLORA LA CHIAMATE UNA MERDA  ?
> SIAMO IN UN PAESE DOVE VIENE ACCETTATO E INCORAGGIATO L’ADULTERIO DI UN MASCHIO, MENTRE LA DONNA VIENE INSULTATA ?


Sarebbe stato uguale anche a parte inverse, non è questo il punto.
Perché non lo hai lasciato, piuttosto?
Cosa ti trattiene ancora accanto a lui?


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A  A lui è chiaro che il matrimonio finito? Perché se gli è chiaro il tuo non è nemmeno un tradimento se invece lui pensa che non vai a letto con lui ma che comunque ti consideri sua moglie anche tu stai tradendo. Poi ripeto io capisco lo schifo che provi E il tuo tradimento secondo me non è paragonabile al suo ma questo per il mio modo o per il tuo modo di vedere il sesso per molti può non esserci differenza.


:up:


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Penso (è una mia interpretazione) che nessuna nega il dolore ed il torto che tu hai subito. Quello che ti vogliono dire (un po' troppo duramente a mio avviso) è che tu hai tutti i diritti di recuperare la tua vita, ma se lo fai attraverso l'inganno ti metti sul piano di tuo marito. Un torto è sempre un torto, indipendentemente da chi lo fa per primo.
> Lascialo e rifatti una vita, è un tuo diritto.


Quoto!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per la mia esperienza , mio marito andava/va con escort per cambiare, perché insicuro e perché ....non sa fare. Voleva esperienze diverse, ma per come è fatto lui e per come era diventato ultimamente per lui il sesso sembrava come un film porno. Non era stato così all’inizio....altrimenti adesso non sarei qui a scrivere. Ma con il passare degli anni veniva fuori questo suo modo di essere. Certe volte mi fa pena perché so che come è lui adesso una donna normale non accetterebbe mai di essere la sua amante. E non pensate che manco di fantasia... ma c’è un limite.


Parlavo con una mia amica e si diceva che la pornografia e forse un certo tipo di protituzione, talvolta, hanno come effetto collaterale una certa assuefazione oltre che dipendenza. 50 anni fa ci si eccitava se spuntava una caviglia nuda da sotto una gonna, adesso l'asticella è sempre più alta e certi uomini per eccitarsi hanno bisogno di trasgressioni, sadismo e a volte umiliazioni, come nei film porno, che mostrano una realtà spesso distorta.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che altro.. dopo aver letto il ritratto del "mostro" (ovviamente nella rappresentazione mentale di lei) ero curiosissimo di leggere il ritratto del "meraviglioso"


Mi sa che c’è la siamo giocata. Comunque ho notato stessa prosopopea di [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] per gli amici Carolina. 
Il meraviglioso che è non lo saprai a limite quello di meraviglioso che è  nella sua testa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non nascondo nulla a mio marito; semplicemente non mi ha mai chiesto dove vado o perché non gli interessa o perché sa di essere colpa sua.
> Comunque qui vedo un mucchio di maschi frustati in quanto una donna che si permette di fare altrettanto di quanto hanno fatto loro, possa scoprire ( qui il punto dolente e la sorgente di insulti) fuori casa un maschio alfa. Non un “ ammore “ ma AMORE. E questo brucia cari signori ( aggiungerei un po’, giusto un po’ maschilisti ). Il vostro ego di traditori ne soffre...
> Sono d’accordo con chi dice che la via più onesta è quella del divorzio. Ma in certe situazioni non è subito possibile e NON per una mia comodità. *Un marito che va con escort spende un patrimonio*


questo mi avrebbe portato a lasciarlo. 
Meglio garantirsi un mantenimento che tollerare un emorragia di denaro per garantire il suo vizio. Non trovi che è incongruente quello che sostieni?


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non nascondo nulla a mio marito; semplicemente non mi ha mai chiesto dove vado o perché non gli interessa o perché sa di essere colpa sua.
> Comunque qui *vedo un mucchio di maschi frustati in quanto una donna che si permette di fare altrettanto di quanto hanno fatto loro, possa scoprire ( qui il punto dolente e la sorgente di insulti) fuori casa un maschio alfa.* Non un “ ammore “ ma AMORE. E questo brucia cari signori ( aggiungerei un po’, giusto un po’ maschilisti ). Il vostro ego di traditori ne soffre...
> Sono d’accordo con chi dice che la via più onesta è quella del divorzio. Ma in certe situazioni non è subito possibile e NON per una mia comodità. Un marito che va con escort spende un patrimonio


Mah.
Io vedo una persona che si sta nascondendo dietro al suo genere, con queste dichiarazioni.
Qui ti hanno risposto in maniera non dissimile sia uomini che donne, sia traditi che traditori.
Tu hai colto solo la forma di alcuni senza vedere il contenuto degli altri.
Sii onesta con te stessa. E' solo quello che ti si sta chiedendo.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> :up:


A lui non interessa dove vado e lui continua con le sue donne . Credo che vuol tornare come prima: io amorevole e sempre disponibile e lui con le donne. Botte piena e moglie ubriaca...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le esigenze che si esprimono con le prostitute sono solo quelle di poter esplicitare il disprezzo per le donne sia nel sesso, sia attraverso i soldi.
> Non per nulla vengono utilizzati paragoni con mogli che, prive di risorse economiche e con bassa autostima, hanno rapporti matrimoniali basati sulla retribuzione, rapporti che evidentemente fanno trarre soddisfazione a maschi bisognosi di affermare una loro potenza e il loro disprezzo attraverso il denaro.


Ecco.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> A lui non interessa dove vado e lui continua con le sue donne . Credo che vuol tornare come prima: io amorevole e sempre disponibile e lui con le donne. Botte piena e moglie ubriaca...


Ok.
Il consiglio che ti posso dare è di consultare un avvocato per capire cosa è meglio fare nella tua situazione.
Perché comunque ho la sensazione che la coppia sia difficilmente recuperabile.
Tuo marito ha evidentemente dei problemi e non da poco.
Tu non puoi e sicuramente non sai risolverli, e non è che ti devi forzare a assumerne il carico.
Stai vivendo probabilmente una storia extraconiugale che ti fa stare bene, sei consapevole di quali potranno essere gli sviluppi futuri di questa storia? Potresti pensare di lasciare tuo marito per l'amante o è una cosa che escludi a priori?
Perché non puoi pensare di andare avanti sostenendoti solo con una relazione clandestina, che prima o poi troverà comunque un'evoluzione che ti renderà necessario fare delle scelte.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non nascondo nulla a mio marito; semplicemente non mi ha mai chiesto dove vado o perché non gli interessa o perché sa di essere colpa sua.
> Comunque qui vedo un mucchio di maschi frustati in quanto una donna che si permette di fare altrettanto di quanto hanno fatto loro, possa scoprire ( qui il punto dolente e la sorgente di insulti) fuori casa un maschio alfa. Non un “ ammore “ ma AMORE. E questo brucia cari signori ( aggiungerei un po’, giusto un po’ maschilisti ). Il vostro ego di traditori ne soffre...
> Sono d’accordo con chi dice che la via più onesta è quella del divorzio. Ma in certe situazioni non è subito possibile e NON per una mia comodità. Un marito che va con escort spende un patrimonio


Ecco un'altra Brunetta. Le donne non si possono criticare.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo mi avrebbe portato a lasciarlo.
> Meglio garantirsi un mantenimento che tollerare un emorragia di denaro per garantire il suo vizio. Non trovi che è incongruente quello che sostieni?


Secondo me quella è la cosa più grave di tutte: depauperare la famiglia, abbassarle il tenore di vita per un tuo conclamato vizio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> O la natura è quella delle donne che si vendono per ottenere vantaggi?
> Entrambe...


Il mercato si basa sulla domanda.
E la domanda si basa sulla disponibilità economica.
Se vuoi restare in quella logica.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si.
> Un tradimento rompe i patti, un tradimento cambia irrimediabilmente i traditi. E una persona tradita che prima non avrebbe mai e poi mai pensato di tradire, disorientata, disperata e distrutta cerca di colmare un vuoto affettivo.
> Per quello che riguarda la sessualità di mio marito non è una sessualità spinta, ma molto, molto di più. E che io ho cercato entro certo limiti di accontentare.


Ma non si deve accontentare un bel niente!
Si deve fare quello che si ha voglia di fare.
È uno scambio affettivo, non è un servizio da fornire.
Sei certa di non essere stata vittima della mentalità di tuo marito?


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Secondo me quella è la cosa più grave di tutte: depauperare la famiglia, abbassarle il tenore di vita per un tuo conclamato vizio.


È da trattamento, ha bisogno d’aiuto. Per ora lo trattiamo a sporte e’ maruzz’ , che dici funzionerà?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si deve accontentare un bel niente!
> Si deve fare quello che si ha voglia di fare.
> È uno scambio affettivo, non è un servizio da fornire.
> Sei certa di non essere stata vittima della mentalità di tuo marito?


Non più cara Brunetta, prima penso proprio di sì


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Secondo me quella è la cosa più grave di tutte: depauperare la famiglia, abbassarle il tenore di vita per un tuo conclamato vizio.


e già e noto che la nuova amica risponde solo dove è più comodo


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e già e noto che la nuova amica risponde solo dove è più comodo


Cosa vuoi che ti dica ? Che andare con le escort oltre al danno matrimoniale c’è uno sperpero patrimoniale ? 
Non è abbastanza chiaro ?


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e già e noto che la nuova amica risponde solo dove è più comodo


Con me ha rinunciato. Ora è sotto l’ala protettrice di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È da trattamento, ha bisogno d’aiuto. Per ora lo trattiamo* a sporte e’ maruzz’ *, che dici funzionerà?


Oddio, ho qualche difficoltà di comprensione: sarebbe a cassette di crostacei? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non più cara Brunetta, prima penso proprio di sì


Posso chiederti una cosa?
Qui siamo abbastanza aperti, per cui non credo vi siano problemi a parlarne.
C'era qualche pratica sessuale che tuo marito ti ha indotto a fare e che tu non apprezzavi?
O il sesso con lui era sempre appagante?


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Oddio, ho qualche difficoltà di comprensione: sarebbe a cassette di crostacei? :rotfl:


Miiiiiii si vede che non sei napoletano. 
Maruzzielli ...lumachine di mare tenen’ e’ corn’, na sporta quante lumachine ci sono ? X2 quante corna? Quindi una buona cura


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Miiiiiii si vede che non sei napoletano.
> Maruzzielli ...lumachine di mare tenen’ e’ corn’, na sporta quante lumachine ci sono ? X2 quante corna? Quindi una buona cura


:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ? Che andare con le escort oltre al danno matrimoniale c’è uno sperpero patrimoniale ?
> Non è abbastanza chiaro ?


ma io ti ho fatto un'altra domanda, io ce l'ho chiaro ma tu no a quanto pare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Con me ha rinunciato. Ora è sotto l’ala protettrice di @_Brunetta_


 aspetta......


----------



## ilnikko (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non nascondo nulla a mio marito; semplicemente non mi ha mai chiesto dove vado o perché non gli interessa o perché sa di essere colpa sua.
> Comunque qui vedo un mucchio di maschi frustati in quanto una donna che si permette di fare altrettanto di quanto hanno fatto loro, possa scoprire ( qui il punto dolente e la sorgente di insulti) fuori casa un maschio alfa. Non un “ ammore “ ma AMORE. E questo brucia cari signori ( aggiungerei un po’, giusto un po’ maschilisti ). Il vostro ego di traditori ne soffre...
> Sono d’accordo con chi dice che la via più onesta è quella del divorzio. Ma in certe situazioni non è subito possibile e NON per una mia comodità. Un marito che va con escort spende un patrimonio


Consiglio spassionato : non leggere tutti i commenti, avrai sicuramente già individuato qualche bel fenomeno disoccupato-pensionato che non ha di meglio da fare che insultare chi approda qui, meglio se donne. Inoltre ti consiglieranno, come in effetti stanno facendo, di separarti ma ce ne fosse uno che l'abbia fatto a sua volta (pochissimi....).
Viviti quello che stai vivendo, appena potrai lo farai alla luce del sole. Tanto credo che con tuo marito sia finita.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Consiglio spassionato : non leggere tutti i commenti, avrai sicuramente già individuato qualche bel fenomeno disoccupato-pensionato che non ha di meglio da fare che insultare chi approda qui, meglio se donne. Inoltre ti consiglieranno, come in effetti stanno facendo, di separarti ma ce ne fosse uno che l'abbia fatto a sua volta (pochissimi....).
> Viviti quello che stai vivendo, appena potrai lo farai alla luce del sole. Tanto credo che con tuo marito sia finita.


Grazie


----------



## Moni (2 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Consiglio spassionato : non leggere tutti i commenti, avrai sicuramente già individuato qualche bel fenomeno disoccupato-pensionato che non ha di meglio da fare che insultare chi approda qui, meglio se donne. Inoltre ti consiglieranno, come in effetti stanno facendo, di separarti ma ce ne fosse uno che l'abbia fatto a sua volta (pochissimi....).
> Viviti quello che stai vivendo, appena potrai lo farai alla luce del sole. Tanto credo che con tuo marito sia finita.



Ma mi auguro siano pensionati  se no rubano lo stipendio sono sempre qui sopra 
Se disoccupati consiglierei di impiegare energie nel cercare lavoro 

Quanti agli insulti i frustrati ci sono ovunque il vantaggio dei forum e che puoi evitarli ignorandoli poi chissà che vite miserrime a casa 

Uno Si iscrive per cercare confronto tra persone si presuppone mature ed emptiche e  non certo per farsi insultare ma lì si tratta di ignoranza come chi voterà berlusca
Contro quella nulla si può 

Comunque concordo con Nikko su tutta la linea


----------



## Moni (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ? Che andare con le escort oltre al danno matrimoniale c’è uno sperpero patrimoniale ?
> Non è abbastanza chiaro ?


Lascia perdere Lara

Posso capire che ci siano anche esigenze economiche dietro certe scelte e non scelte

Vorrei sapere qui tra traditi e traditori quanti poi hanno fatto scelte di cuore e non di comodo 

Buona giornata Lara e vivi serena soptutto se hai motivo adesso di ricominciare (in qualsiasi modo tu decida di gestirla )


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Consiglio spassionato : non leggere tutti i commenti, avrai sicuramente già individuato qualche bel fenomeno disoccupato-pensionato che non ha di meglio da fare che insultare chi approda qui, meglio se donne. Inoltre ti consiglieranno, come in effetti stanno facendo, di separarti ma ce ne fosse uno che l'abbia fatto a sua volta (pochissimi....).
> Viviti quello che stai vivendo, appena potrai lo farai alla luce del sole. Tanto credo che con tuo marito sia finita.


personalmente ti dico....touché....


----------



## The guardian (2 Marzo 2018)

azz mi distraggo un attimo e succede il finimondo 

ricapitolando
lei scopre di essere tradita da una vita dal marito che va a puttane.
dopo qualche mese dalla scoperta si innamora di un altro.
in tutto questo i due coniugi rimangono sotto lo stesso tetto perchè hanno bambini e perchè costa lasciarsi.
giusto fin qui?

ok ora dico la mia:
il marito è malato, andrebbe curato
lei ha fatto bene a trovare un uomo
magari col tempo si separano


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco.
> Se siamo ancora alle esigenze che la donna/moglie deve fornire come una prostituta altrimenti è meglio la prostituta cari uomini vi state rappresentando proprio miserrimi.


e molto ignoranti...


----------



## patroclo (2 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Lascia perdere Lara
> 
> Posso capire che ci siano anche esigenze economiche dietro certe scelte e non scelte
> 
> ...


io.....se intendiamo il cuore come il mio.....


----------



## The guardian (2 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Lascia perdere Lara
> 
> Posso capire che ci siano anche esigenze economiche dietro certe scelte e non scelte
> 
> ...


delle serie "fai come puoi perchè come vuoi non puoi"


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Ma... mi chiedo... ma un marito che ha i soldi per pagare le escort non li avrebbe per il mantenimento della moglie in caso di separazione?
E nel caso facesse fuori tutti i soldi a puttane - ipotesi non del tutto improbabile nel caso di una dipendenza - il problema economico si riproporrebbe comunque prima o poi anche senza separazione.
Non sarebbe meglio trovare una soluzione anche per i problemi nella coppia ufficiale invece di dedicarsi per contrappasso ad amanti et similia e tirare a campare?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma... mi chiedo... ma un marito che ha i soldi per pagare le escort non li avrebbe per il mantenimento della moglie in caso di separazione?
> E nel caso facesse fuori tutti i soldi a puttane - ipotesi non del tutto improbabile nel caso di una dipendenza - il problema economico si riproporrebbe comunque prima o poi anche senza separazione.
> Non sarebbe meglio trovare una soluzione anche per i problemi nella coppia ufficiale invece di dedicarsi ad amanti et similia e tirare a campare?


Appunto: se paga gli alimenti, come foraggia le puttane?


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Appunto: se paga gli alimenti, come foraggia le puttane?


E se lui non va a puttane, lei come può giustificare la sua relazione clandestina?
Alla fine ognuno fa la sua vita, senza troppi sensi di colpa verso l'altro, in qualche modo reo.
Magari era quello che volevano, alla fin fine.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non più cara Brunetta, prima penso proprio di sì


Meno male :up:


----------

